# Audio Monitor



## Exeldro (Jan 19, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Audio Monitor - Audio Monitor filter for OBS Studio



> Plugin for OBS Studio to add Audio Monitor filter



Read more about this resource...


----------



## troyhammaren (Jan 20, 2021)

You sir, are awesome!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 20, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> add first version of MacOS support
> fix cleanup for windows



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## HCVoiron (Jan 20, 2021)

Seems to be the missing part of my setup !!! :D Really great with one headset... will test it with two this week-end !


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 22, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> restart audio monitor after fault
> add default device



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ASchneider (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello Exeldro! Thanks for yet another great plugin! Great stuff.

I was wondering, if you could answer a question that I have for such a long time: technically, why OBS doesn't capture audio output from a specific window/game/process in Windows 10? Is it something to do with Windows itself (maybe a hard coded audio system that just doesn't allow that)? I'm sure many people asked this question at some point but never I had never found a definitive answer to that matter... 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 23, 2021)

@ASchneider as far as I know windows does not provide a publicly available method to capture audio per application.


----------



## ASchneider (Jan 23, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ASchneider as far as I know windows does not provide a publicly available method to capture audio per application.


Thanks for answer! This feature, combined with your audio monitor plugin would do wonders in OBS. I'm an avid user of VoiceMeeter because of its flexibility routing and mixing final audio to OBS but if that's possible, I think 90% of the usage of VoiceMeeter just for OBS would be obsolete...


----------



## Advansys (Jan 24, 2021)

This is really great functionality!

Brainstorming thought for future:

Would it be useful to be able to configure the output device/volume settings from a central/global location for each Audio Monitor Filter by name? Perhaps in the plugin you could have two options for the audio monitor filter - use global setting or local setting.

Reason:

Say you have configured monitoring for a range of audio sources on Device X and you then want to change it to Device Y. If I understand correctly, with current functionality you will need to find and change every audio source with the Audio Monitor filter to Device Y. A global setting associated with each Audio Monitor filter unique name it could be changed it in one location.

I know very well that every additional feature can add significant overhead in terms of initial development and then ongoing support. Are there other ways to achieve the equivalent functionality above with this plugin, for example by manually editing the scene collection JSON file?

Thanks again Exeldro!


----------



## iankaufmann (Jan 24, 2021)

Awesome plugin!  As someone who just is just getting started with OBS, I can't believe this plugin is so recent... I see that most people used VoiceMeeter for this but I'm glad I got to skip over all of that and have this built right in!

The ability to set the volume separately from the main output fader is nice, but sometimes I've found myself wishing that the Audio Monitor volume would match the output fader.  It would be very cool if this was an option... either set a specific volume for the Audio Monitor filter OR hit a checkbox that said "match output fader".

Thanks for making this!


----------



## kblundy (Jan 25, 2021)

Awesome work. Installed for MAC 10.15.7 in OBS after adding effect - app hangs for a number of seconds then the graphics are corrupt in OBs filters panel. Needs OBS restart. Often adding the filter crashes OBS as well. I have Loopback and SoundDesk installed on the MAC


----------



## vulgerrity (Jan 25, 2021)

Brilliant plug-in!!!!  I've been looking for something exactly like this so I could send audio to different output independently of my stream audio!!!

I'm not sure if it would work well with this plug-in, but one of the other things I think OBS is missing is hot keys to toggle HOW something is monitored, or not.  IE, Output Only, Monitor Only, and Monitor and Output.  It would absolutely make this a killer app if there was a way you could integrate that functionality into this plug-in.

Great work!


----------



## NikkoToska (Jan 26, 2021)

Would it be possible to have the monitor mute if you mute the device in the audio mixer or disable the device?  It may be best if it's an option in the plugin settings rather than by default to give more routing flexibility.


----------



## shibetpc (Jan 30, 2021)

Love this functionality.  Just wondering if there is a Linux version planned?


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 31, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> Add Audio Monitor dock



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 31, 2021)

Installed to Mac OS 10.13.6, OBS 26.1.2. Doesn't load.

14:00:49.787: os_dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/audio-monitor/bin/audio-monitor.so->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/audio-monitor/bin/audio-monitor.so): dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/audio-monitor/bin/audio-monitor.so, 257): Library not loaded: /tmp/obsdeps/lib/QtWidgets.framework/Versions/5/QtWidgets
14:00:49.787:   Referenced from: /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/audio-monitor/bin/audio-monitor.so
14:00:49.787:   Reason: image not found
14:00:49.787: 
14:00:49.787: Module '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/audio-monitor/bin/audio-monitor.so' not loaded


----------



## Monsteer (Jan 31, 2021)

In the audio mixer, the slider at the bottom behaves differently than the plugin.

Jumps directly from values around -40db/-45db to -inf.







The plugin moves the slider of the audio mixer, would the same be possible but from the mixer to the plugin?

Another bug aside, the Media Controls plugin flickers when move the slider of one audio source from a media/vlc source.
That happens with the audio mixer too, is not related to this plugin.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 1, 2021)

It would be absolutely helpful if we could control the latency for each audio monitor.

We need latency control!

Thank you!


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Feb 1, 2021)

Please, add main audio output monitor!!!
And option to add vst plugin on it, to monitor mais audio output LUFS


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 2, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> update mac linking



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 2, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.2



> add extra checks to prevent crashes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 2, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:Version 0.2.2


Loads and runs now, thanks. 
I haven't seen an audio block diagram for OBS. I would love for this plug-in to mute when the source isn't active. Would that be possible?


----------



## maidstein (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi  Exeldro!

Thanks for you quick support! You're doing a great job!

But there are still some bugs:

Volume jump in the audio mixer as Monsteer figured out.
Volume configuration and locking in audio mixer dosen't correspond to volume configuration in filter menu.
And I still have a wish:

Latency control for each audio monitor.
Thank you for your efforts!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 2, 2021)

My todo/wish list for the plugin at this moment:

latency control
slider jump to -inf
hide sources
monitor the 6 output tracks


----------



## Maestro (Feb 3, 2021)

Hey, maybe I got this wrong... But this plugin should allow me to switch audio device output for sources? My OBS is using default audio card 1. Can I use this plugin to output some sources to a audio card 2?


----------



## maidstein (Feb 3, 2021)

Maestro said:


> Hey, maybe I got this wrong... But this plugin should allow me to switch audio device output for sources? My OBS is using default audio card 1. Can I use this plugin to output some sources to a audio card 2?


I am not sure if I understand you correctly. But you can transfer audio signals from one sound card to another sound card with OBS and the plug-in Audio Monitor. 
If you want to split or forward an audio signal to another software I'd rather recommend a virtual audio cable. For example there is VB-Audio Cable for free. You can have multiple of them. You also can combine virtual audio cable with this plugin in OBS like I do it.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 3, 2021)

@maidstein I have 2 physical audio cards, so I don't think I need virtual audio cable. I'm looking for a solution to make OBS keep sending sound to audio card #1, but send sound from one browser souce in OBS to audio card #2. I tried "Aduio Monitor" filter from this plugin, it doesn't switch audio device for me.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 3, 2021)

If you want to monitor audio from one source to two different audio devices, you have to add the filter 'Audio Monitor' twice. - Doesn't work?


----------



## Maestro (Feb 3, 2021)

maidstein said:


> If you want to monitor audio from one source to two different audio devices, you have to add the filter 'Audio Monitor' twice. - Doesn't work?


I need to monitor souce only from audio card #2. "Audio Monitor" filter doesn't do anything at all for me.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 3, 2021)

Maestro said:


> I need to monitor souce only from audio card #2. "Audio Monitor" filter doesn't do anything at all for me.


I'm sory. I believe we're lost in translation.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 3, 2021)

@maidstein


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 3, 2021)

Maestro said:


> @maidstein


Those two on the right are inputs, not outputs.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Maestro (Feb 3, 2021)

@Exeldro Thanks, got it. This plugin can't do what I'm trying to do.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone having the same issue I am -- the Audio Monitor feature does not appear in the Filters tool...

I manually placed the .dll and .pdb files in the right location.
When that did not work, I even ran the installer program.
I closed and restarted OBS each time I tried something.
Any ideas?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 4, 2021)

@ContentDeveloper what version of the plugin and OBS are you using? Is the plugin showing in your OBS log file?


----------



## excuses (Feb 4, 2021)

I also wasn't seeing it in my Filters (v0.2.2, first time I installed it), both with the installer and manually extracted. I was using OBS 26.0.2, but I just upgraded to 26.1.1 and it's working now (Win10 x64).

Here's what my log was saying when it wasn't loading in 26.0.2:
`21:17:23.538: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/audio-monitor.dll' not loaded
21:17:23.590: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded`


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Feb 4, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @ContentDeveloper what version of the plugin and OBS are you using? Is the plugin showing in your OBS log file?



I was using a slightly older version of OBS, 26.0.x or something — I upgraded to the very lastest and Audio Monitor now shows up in the list of audio filters.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 4, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.0



> add output track monitoring
> use same slider formula as obs audio mixer



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 4, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> add output track monitoring


omg, thank you, you're my hero.


----------



## MacNut (Feb 4, 2021)

@Exeldro thank you very much for your work on this plugin. Having output track monitoring is excellent (!!), however I've noticed a significant delay in the output, maybe 2 seconds or so (MacOS v11.2, OBS 26.1.2). Would getting that delay down so that audio/video is aligned be possible?


----------



## MacNut (Feb 4, 2021)

So after trying all sorts of things and restarting OBS a couple of times, the delay seems to be gone now. I think the delay I initially saw might have been a bug. If I can reproduce it I'll post along with a log file.


----------



## Israel4c (Feb 5, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.3.0
> Read the rest of this update entry...



Hi @Exeldro, your work seems to be unmatched. You actively maintain your plugins and create new plugins all the time.

Could you please make this plugin for OBS (with Mac compatibilities)? This is a much desired plugin for live-streaming.

It is called vMix social it is an addon for vMix that allows you to send live data such as comments from YouTube, Twitter and Facebook to a Title within vMix.

This plugin allows comments to be shown on screen from different social platforms.

I think this plugin would be easy for you to make?


----------



## ASchneider (Feb 5, 2021)

Israel4c said:


> Hi @Exeldro, your work seems to be unmatched. You actively maintain your plugins and create new plugins all the time.
> 
> Could you please make this plugin for OBS (with Mac compatibilities)? This is a much desired plugin for live-streaming.
> 
> ...


Hey there! This is not easy at all, you'll need to allow and connect to all your social media accounts, create those APIs, use their own frameworks that changes all the time and so on.

I agree it would be awesome to have it, I've been waiting for a solution like this to work inside OBS for years now, just like hundreds of others. This would be a game changer, indeed.

Maybe he can find some time to take a look at it and evaluate the possibilities :)

Thanks!


----------



## nanarakam (Feb 5, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Audio Monitor - Audio Monitor filter for OBS Studio
> 
> ...



Much love from India.


----------



## Maestro (Feb 5, 2021)

@Exeldro I found out why this plugin didn't worked for me. I used it on browser source. But OBS browser playing on default audio device by default. To make this work, you need to check this in browser source properties. Now it works perfect, ty for this plugin!


----------



## EposVox (Feb 6, 2021)

Hey! I seem to have a bug w/ the latest release: The audio visual meters in the "Audio Monitor" mixer do not change based on the monitor slider position, regardless of whether "Meter Output" is checked or not. If checked, it changes based on the actual output slider, but if unchecked, it doesn't change at all.
Secondarily, "Only Active" seems to do... nothing at all for me.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 6, 2021)

@EposVox the meters at the moment can show either the input volume or the output to stream/recording volume for sources.
For the output tracks the volume meters now always shows the volume for that track without any volume sliders applied.
The monitoring volume is not yet possible to show in the meters. I have that on my todo list.

"Only Active" at the moment hides sources from the mixer that are not in the output. The hidden sources will still output to the monitoring device.

Please tell me how you want it to work for your use cases here or via discord.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 6, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> "Only Active" at the moment hides sources from the mixer that are not in the output. The hidden sources will still output to the monitoring device.
> 
> Please tell me how you want it to work for your use cases here or via discord.


In my opinion, it would be more intuitive and more consistent if the hidden sources were muted in the monitoring. Otherwise it would confuse us.

If you only like to mute the sources you don't need to hide them, you could just mute them.


----------



## cheke (Feb 6, 2021)

Hola... No he podido usar el complemento... ya lo instale pero OBS no lo detecta (OBS 26.0 64 BITS)


----------



## Bygrilinho (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello there! Awesome plugin as always, but one suggestion... Could you add horizontal layout to the meters, just like regular OBS?


----------



## tmaxx (Feb 7, 2021)

So what would be cool is to add with this or even another plugin would be the ability split where each monitor output goes. For example, have the audio for a particular sound source goto your headphone but also to the audio output of a monitor(through its HDMI). In my specific case, I run a church stream and we are sending it to Facebook. I currently send my audio monitor output to voice meter to split it and send audio to tv in the lobby and I  send the video output as fullscreen projector of the 'program' screen on OBS to the same tv. this is sent through one of our computers display ports. it would be nice to have the ability to send audio to two outputs natively from OBS and not need voicemeter.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Feb 7, 2021)

Live the plugin!!

REQUEST:  Can you build in the “VB-Cable” splitting feature?  I work in a corporate environment, and VB-Cable is not actually “free”.. and I am trying to build a system I can deploy that is based on free/open source tools as much as possible.


----------



## Lapppy (Feb 7, 2021)

This plugin is super useful when combined with the obs-filter-hotkeys lua script. Finally I can toggle my audio monitoring with a hotkey!
My only request is to add similar functionality that normal OBS audio monitoring has: if the monitoring device is the same as the desktop audio device then do not output to it to prevent echo.


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 7, 2021)

tmaxx said:


> it would be nice to have the ability to send audio to two outputs natively from OBS and not need voicemeter.



You can select more than one output in Audio Monitor.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 7, 2021)

@Bygrilinho adding a horizontal layout is possible, but not something I plan on doing any time soon. If you want the OBS mixer to match you can set the vertical layout on the OBS audio mixer.
@tmaxx for every source you can add multiple Audio Monitor filters, each filter can have a different device to output to. Also the output tracks can be send to multiple device by clicking all the device you want in the configuration menu of the Audio Monitor dock.
@ContentDeveloper at the moment there are no plans to make a vb-cable as I don't have the knowledge for that yet.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Exeldro (Feb 8, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.1



> show changes on the audio monitor filter in the audio monitor dock
> fix crash using scroll wheel on meters



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Wolbaz (Feb 8, 2021)

I seem to have an issue where my browser source shows up with "Only Active" checked, despite the browser source not outputting audio. "Control Audio via OBS" is unchecked and it does not show up in Audio Mixer, only in Audio Monitor.


----------



## Telesonics Digital Media (Feb 9, 2021)

Andre Caleffi said:


> Please, add main audio output monitor!!!
> And option to add vst plugin on it, to monitor mais audio output LUFS



Andre:  Are you having the same problem I am, in that the output you use to either monitor OBS audio, send it to a remote A/V display, or route it to a second computer is sending the "raw" audio mix (no clean audio crossfades between scenes, etc.) instead of the mix that goes out on the streaming platform?

I found a workaround to get the "Main" audio output to my HDMI port, but I am wondering if this is will do the same thing in a simpler way.


----------



## Telesonics Digital Media (Feb 9, 2021)

Sorry to keep popping in and out of this discussion, but every time I see something that looks like what I need to do, I am compelled to ask the same question again.  What is meant by "Add output track monitoring?"  Does this send the "clean" audio mix (the one people hear on your stream with clean audio crossfades between scene changes, etc.) rather than the raw monitor mix (no audio crossfades, just one source abruptly cutting into another)?


----------



## tmaxx (Feb 9, 2021)

nottooloud said:


> You can select more than one output in Audio Monitor.





Exeldro said:


> @Bygrilinho adding a horizontal layout is possible, but not something I plan on doing any time soon. If you want the OBS mixer to match you can set the vertical layout on the OBS audio mixer.
> @tmaxx for every source you can add multiple Audio Monitor filters, each filter can have a different device to output to. Also the output tracks can be send to multiple device by clicking all the device you want in the configuration menu of the Audio Monitor dock.
> @ContentDeveloper at the moment there are no plans to make a vb-cable as I don't have the knowledge for that yet.
> [/QUOTE
> @Exeldro  I hadn't thought of adding multiple monitors, thanks! This plugin will help me greatly!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 9, 2021)

@Telesonics Digital Media yes the 6 output tracks you can monitor with this plugin contain the crossfades of scene switching


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 9, 2021)

Amazing plugin but I did run into a bug where OBS would crash sometimes when I monitor an OBS track.
Otherwise awesome work and I'm hyped for this!

My apologies for posting my bug report in the reviews I'm new to these forms and still learning.

I attached my crash log since there's a character limit here.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 9, 2021)

@datlaunchystark can you also provide me a normal obs log? so that I can check it for error messages and check what setup you are using to get the crash.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 9, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @datlaunchystark can you also provide me a normal obs log? so that I can check it for error messages and check what setup you are using to get the crash.


The log got deleted unfortunately for the crash log I posted in the last post but I do have logs for another time it crashed.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 9, 2021)

@datlaunchystark the log shows "Failed to activate device: 88890004" which can be translated to:
The audio endpoint device has been unplugged, or the audio hardware or associated hardware resources have been reconfigured, disabled, removed, or otherwise made unavailable for use.

That should not cause a crash so I will try and replicate that later today.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 9, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.2



> fix crash on stopping/not connecting devices on windows



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 9, 2021)

@datlaunchystark can you test if version 0.3.2 fixes your crash? and can you remove the log from the review or delete the review and make a new review?


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 9, 2021)

OMG it works perfectly now!!
Thx for responding to me very quickly and providing great support :)

Also for some reason it's not letting me delete the review but I can make a new one though.  Maybe you can delete it?


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 9, 2021)

Also IDK if this is related to this plugin but sometimes when I start an NDI feed into OBS, the audio stops and sometimes freezes up OBS.
Sometimes it would freeze but sometimes it will add tons of latency to the audio track monitor.
Could be a bug most likely with obs-ndi.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 9, 2021)

@datlaunchystark in the log file it only shows 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, nothing strange there


----------



## elvn (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm new to OBS so forgive me if this is already available and known.

I'd like to know if you can tie this plugin's volume sliders to midi addresses.  Currently I am using the old "PowerMixer" app to map individual apps and audio devices to a cheap usb midi board's faders and knobs.   If I could replace it with OBS and this plugin I would try it out. 

I know  voicemeter can do midi controllers but I had issues with voicemeter dropping sources or outputting static on some settings, only outputting stereo sound, etc.   It's also got a  jumbo kiosk-like/console app look.  I'd like to have more support for showing app's sound levels visually like the audio level bars and controls in this OBS plugin is doing along with the target output (headphone, stream, etc) level functionality.  

Powermixer works for what I am doing and would probably work in tandem with OBS and this plugin but I'd rather replace powermixer once I find a better all in one alternative.    If I could do it all (mapping audio source, device levels etc to midi controls) in OBS in conjunction with this plugin it would be great.   I suspect it is possible but I'd like to ask some knowledgeable people before I dive in, and I'm asking specifically in regard to how/if it would work with this plugin.


----------



## dgoebel (Feb 9, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:


Dank je, Exeldro,  Dank je


----------



## aega (Feb 9, 2021)

@Exeldro Thanks for this awesome plugin. I just tested v.0.3.2 on MacOS 10.15.7, OBS 26.1.2, and it crashes when I try to show one of the other Tracks (2-6) in the dock. I can hide/show Track 1 without any issues. Unfortunately there's nothing in the normal OBS log.


----------



## elvn (Feb 9, 2021)

elvn said:


> I'm new to OBS so forgive me if this is already available and known.
> 
> I'd like to know if you can tie this plugin's volume sliders to midi addresses.  Currently I am using the old "PowerMixer" app to map individual apps and audio devices to a cheap usb midi board's faders and knobs.   If I could replace it with OBS and this plugin I would try it out.
> 
> ...



I looked it up and there are a few midi plugins for OBS that should do the trick.  I'm not sure which midi plugin is best so I'll have to read up on them.  Wondering if anyone has tried using phsycial midi board faders/knobs with specific OBS midi plugins + this audio monitor plugin


----------



## Monsteer (Feb 9, 2021)

If you have a scene collection with a previous version to 0.3.2 of the filter applied to one audio source, OBS crashes at startup or when switching to this scene collection.

Users who start with this new version will have no problem, but those of us who came from previous versions, first have to remove the filters from the scene collections before installing 0.3.2.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 10, 2021)

@Monsteer that should not be a problem do you have a crash log for it?


----------



## maidstein (Feb 10, 2021)

After some OBS crashes with Audio Monitor 0.3.2 when I try to select 'Outputs' in menue it suddenly runs stable again. It now shows me the right name for "Track 1". But in case of a crash it was showing me a wrong name for 'Track 1', concretly the same name of an audio source which is already shown in Audio Monitor section so I can see this name twice.


----------



## Monsteer (Feb 10, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Monsteer that should not be a problem do you have a crash log for it?



I'll be at work until 18:00 (UTC + 01: 00).

What i remember from the first error log was that it was referring to lua51.dll

I have not reported it as a bug because i have not been able to ensure that it is not a combination of other factors (other plugins, scripts, etc.)

I have left the post in case someone else gets that problem can have a quick way to solve it.


----------



## Monsteer (Feb 10, 2021)

The first log from yesterday is not more clear:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/mCsjw-HsypkIkzsY
		


I've been testing and found a way to make it reproducible.

-Install Audio Monitor v.0.3.0 or 0.3.1
-Create a new scene collection
-Add a VLC source, i have used an mp3 file
-Add an Audio Monitor filter (v.0.3.0 or 0.3.1) to the VLC source
-Close OBS
-Install Audio Monitor v.0.3.2
-Open OBS
-OBS Studio crashes (without log file this time)

I have checked Meter Output, Output Slider, Only Active and Outputs showing Track 1 with no device selected.

It seems that only happen with a VLC source.
The filter from previous versions with media sources, mic, desktop audio, browser... works fine.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 10, 2021)

@Monsteer thank you for all the testing, I will try and replicate and fix it tomorrow.
Are there any lua scripts loaded during this test? because the crash log points to lua


----------



## micahpwhite (Feb 10, 2021)

I just downloaded 0.3.2 because I was having repeated crashes, and I'm still experiencing crashes when I go to Settings >> Outputs >> Track 1 (but track 1, only... I see "Show" on Tracks 2-6).


----------



## Monsteer (Feb 10, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Monsteer thank you for all the testing, I will try and replicate and fix it tomorrow.
> Are there any lua scripts loaded during this test? because the crash log points to lua



No scripts in this test.
Thanks to you for all your hard work!


----------



## Monsteer (Feb 10, 2021)

I keep testing...

Directly in version 0.3.2 with 2 different pc's:

*PC 1 (i7 6700K GTX1080 with many plugins installed):*

If i apply the filter to a VLC source and just switch to another scene without that source and then go back to the previous scene again, OBS crashes.

The same if i try to go forward in the video or mp3 with the seek bar or if click on the next track button, from obs or from the Media Controls plugin.

*PC 2 (i7 8700K RTX2080TI with only NDI and Audio Monitor v.0.3.2 plugins)*

It's more difficult to make it crash, but clicking over next track button 2 times it's enough.


This worked fine in previous versions.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 11, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.3



> Fix hanging obs on error in audio monitor windows



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## maidstein (Feb 11, 2021)

Error occurs when selecting and deselecting an output device e.g. for Track 2.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 11, 2021)

And OBS crashes again if plugin assigns a wrong name for Track 1 (e.g. 'Zoom H6 2' instead of 'Track 1') at startup and if hovering over 'Track 1' with mouse. Unfortunatly I cannot explain why OBS sometimes assigns a wrong name for Track 1. After a couple of restarts the problem suddenly disappear.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 11, 2021)

With output sliders activated in 'Audio Monitor' locking and unlocking volume of an audio device doesn't match with indicator in 'Audio-Mixer'.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 11, 2021)

It would be nice if we could optionally connect output and monitoring volume levels for simultaneous volume level shifting.


----------



## maidstein (Feb 11, 2021)

Hidden audio devices in 'Audio-Mixer' should also disappear in 'Audio Monitor'.


----------



## aega (Feb 11, 2021)

Version 0.3.3 still crashing on MacOS when trying to show other Tracks.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 11, 2021)

@aega can you provide me a crash log? so I can maybe see what goes wrong. I don't own a mac myself, so I can not test or replicate it myself, so hopefully I can fix it by reading a crash log or an other developer with Mac can help me.

@maidstein obs does not have an option for notifications of lock status changes
I like the idea for an option to move sliders together
Hiding sources is still on my todo list.
the wrong track 1 is that a hang or a crash? If it is a crash can you provide a crash log?
the size of output track meter after removing the last monitoring device I can replicate and will try to fix that.


----------



## aega (Feb 11, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @aega can you provide me a crash log? so I can maybe see what goes wrong. I don't own a mac myself, so I can not test or replicate it myself, so hopefully I can fix it by reading a crash log or an other developer with Mac can help me.



Logs attached


----------



## Monsteer (Feb 11, 2021)

maidstein said:


> View attachment 67325
> And OBS crashes again if plugin assigns a wrong name for Track 1 (e.g. 'Zoom H6 2' instead of 'Track 1') at startup and if hovering over 'Track 1' with mouse. Unfortunatly I cannot explain why OBS sometimes assigns a wrong name for Track 1. After a couple of restarts the problem suddenly disappear.



I think it's the bug that duplicates the audio source.





It happens when no track is shown in the outputs.
In your screenshot there is no track showing.

If you leave at least one track, this bug does not happen.

The audio source that has the filter is the one that is displayed twice.


----------



## Monsteer (Feb 11, 2021)

Monsteer said:


> I think it's the bug that duplicates the audio source.
> 
> View attachment 67346
> 
> ...



If you have applied more than one filter, only the first one you have placed will be displayed twice.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 11, 2021)

Found a bug that made audio monitor filters show twice in the dock, will have a new version fixing that later today.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 11, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.4



> fix source showing twice in dock without output track monitors



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MacNut (Feb 12, 2021)

Just a minor bug report on the MacOS version: window geometry is forgotten when quitting OBS and restarting. It always starts up in a window of 2382X1738 pixels on my screen. Tried this out on two iMacs with same result. If Audio Monitor is removed, window geometry is remembered when quitting and restarting.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/v6UeFW9OuS3BYTbp


----------



## maidstein (Feb 12, 2021)

Just a thought, it would be nice if we could have a faster filter access to the audio devices, e.g. to make audio device names clickable. That would be very helpful when latency functionality will be introduced.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.4.0



> add fixed delay support to audio monitor filter
> add VBAN support to the audio monitor filter on windows



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.4.1



> fix crash when changing devices or VBAN ip in the audio monitor filter



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Surge42 (Feb 13, 2021)

What's up homies?  I have a question.  How would I approach treating audio from a website as if it was a USB hardware input like a mic? I ask this because for the longest time I've been looking to bring in Google Voice into a live stream. Can this be accomplished via the current plugin or is software like Voicemeeter Cables required.  If you could sent me to a video or page that reviews this I would be in your debt. Much thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2021)

@Surge42 something like this?


----------



## jackonaboat (Feb 13, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Audio Monitor - Audio Monitor filter for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


I'm brand new to OBS and am anxious to try this plugin. I've downloaded Mac pkg and unzipped it, but cannot find the .so file or application file. How do I install this plugin in OBS on the Mac....thanks so much for this.


----------



## Bermyassassin (Feb 14, 2021)

I downloaded the obs audio monitor plugin and installed it but when I go into the filter I don’t see it there.


----------



## WhiteFoxSG (Feb 14, 2021)

Bermyassassin said:


> I downloaded the obs audio monitor plugin and installed it but when I go into the filter I don’t see it there.


Having the same issue. I have tried installing and manually installing. I normally use StreamElements plugin OBS.live. Tried using it with that as well as running stock OBS, but still no filter.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 14, 2021)

@Bermyassassin , @WhiteFoxSG is the plugin showing in your OBS log file?


----------



## MattEatsMochi (Feb 14, 2021)

Question about VBAN integration, what "stream name" do I need to set it to?


----------



## lan-z (Feb 15, 2021)

@Exeldro I have a feature request. 

I am using your AWESOME plugin to replace needing to run a DAW in addition to OBS. I am using your plugin as you would in a DAW to "SEND" to a different track but with your plugin, I can "SEND" to a different output then loop that output to an input in Zoom/Webex/etc. That way my stream will contain the Zoom/Webex audio (everyone else speaking) on the conference that I am connected to and I can send all the audio in the stream as an input in the conference except for everyone else speaking (people frown on echoing). Hah.

See below for a visual representation of the feature request. Since I am using obs-midi with faders, this would be a life saver and let me totally get rid of a "DAW in the middle".


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 15, 2021)

@MattEatsMochi the stream name equals the filter name.

@lan-z that is possible to make and is on my todo list for the plugin


----------



## TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA (Feb 15, 2021)

Anyone having issues using this on macOS?  I am on Big Sur and when trying to add the Audio monitor filter and clicking ok, it does nothing.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 15, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.5.0



> add option to link audio monitor volume to source volume
> add VBAN format and sample rate support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Gojispit (Feb 15, 2021)

Can confirm the issue with a streamelements live install. Uninstalled and put a fresh copy of standard obs in. Still didn't work. No log reference either. The only other plugin I have on it is a vst called Marvel GEQ.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 15, 2021)

@Gojispit if it does not show in the log, something has gone wrong installing the plan plugin. Can you check if the audio-monitor.dll is correct in the plugin 64bit folder?


----------



## Gojispit (Feb 15, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Gojispit if it does not show in the log, something has gone wrong installing the plan plugin. Can you check if the audio-monitor.dll is correct in the plugin 64bit folder?


Double-checking structure. obs-studio/obs-plugins/64bit/    Also yes both audio-monitor.pdb and dll are in the directory.


----------



## GabiDG (Feb 15, 2021)

Along with the option to link audio monitor volume to source volume, would it be possible to have an option to link the muted/unmuted state of the audio source?
Currently all monitored audio sources are always sent to the monitoring device, even if they are muted in OBS.


----------



## lan-z (Feb 16, 2021)

GabiDG said:


> Along with the option to link audio monitor volume to source volume, would it be possible to have an option to link the muted/unmuted state of the audio source?
> Currently all monitored audio sources are always sent to the monitoring device, even if they are muted.



You mean when you mute a source audio device, audio monitors for that source still receive audio correct? I can see why that is the expected behavior. I also like the idea of an option to link the muted/unmuted state of the audio source. However, do you use TouchPortal? If so, you can create a mute/unmute button and achieve above pretty easily. 

Example:

If button state on:
-mute the source
-turn off the source monitor audio filter(s)
Else if button state off:
-unmute the source
-turn on the source monitor audio filter(s)
end if.
Toggle button state.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 16, 2021)

I can make linking the mute button a separate option. Added the idea to my todo list. I am thinking of combining it with an option to mute source that are not active in the output.


----------



## Gojispit (Feb 16, 2021)

Ok fixed it. I was using obs.live form stream elements. And had some update issues with it earlier. I'm guessing it caused an issue with plugins. So I uninstalled both obs.live and obs. Fresh install. Tested plugins. Worked perfectly. Then installed obs.live again. Works just fine. So yea user error. But I hope this helps other people.


----------



## Bermyassassin (Feb 17, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Bermyassassin , @WhiteFoxSG is the plugin showing in your OBS log file?


ITS SHOWING IN MY LOG FILE BUT NOT IN THE FILTERS ON OBS


----------



## Bermyassassin (Feb 17, 2021)

QUESTION IF I UNINSTALL STREAM ELEMENTS AND INSTALL IT AGAIN WOULD I LOSE ALL MY SCENES AND SOURCES.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 17, 2021)

@Bermyassassin if the OBS log does show the plugin loaded without error you should be able to see the Audio Monitor dock in the view - docks menu.

Uninstalling obs(.live) you have an option to delete all settings this should normally be off keeping all your scenes and sources


----------



## RockBastard (Feb 17, 2021)

When I add an Audio Monitor, E.g. to a virtual cable, it somehow affects the volume level on the other sources in a scene. However, if I turn down the volume control on the audio monitor, I can hear that its the volume slider is what courses the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## keithlancaster (Feb 17, 2021)

Trying to install on Big Sur 11.1 and getting "operation could not be completed" due to installer pagecontrol error. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## RockBastard (Feb 18, 2021)

Problem solved


RockBastard said:


> When I add an Audio Monitor, E.g. to a virtual cable, it somehow affects the volume level on the other sources in a scene. However, if I turn down the volume control on the audio monitor, I can hear that its the volume slider is what courses the problem. Any suggestions?


Problem solved - It was a virtual cable that was "assigned" for two sources at once


----------



## p8n (Feb 18, 2021)

Need to rename the sliders. I am hoping to use AUDIO MONITOR instead of Voicemeeter. To simplify my example, I hae three possible monitoring outputs from one source eg Main hall speakers,Foldback, headset. So I have added three Audio Monitor instances going to three difference places but I cant tell which slider is which. I need to put target labels on them the same as I do in Voicemeeter.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 18, 2021)

@p8n the sliders get the name of the filter or device as tooltip. I think it would take up to much space to give each slider a name label


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Feb 18, 2021)

I added the monitor filter to my mic and was surprised that even when my mic isn't included in the scene it still outputs through the filter.  Is there anyway to only have the filter active if the device is present in the scene?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 18, 2021)

@lifewithmatthew that is on top of my todo list, I hope to be able to implement that coming weekend


----------



## lan-z (Feb 19, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @p8n the sliders get the name of the filter or device as tooltip. I think it would take up to much space to give each slider a name label



Hmm, can the fader handle be color coded? I had a scenario during a demo today where I thought my faders were all in the same order. Headphones, Speakers & Conference. On one source they sorted differently so I kept turning speakers up instead of my headphones. Haha.

If you could add a single color as a visual representation to each filter that would be kinda cool and prevent that. If not the handle, maybe just a dot under each slider.

BTW, I don’t even use the OBS faders anymore!


----------



## JorgeGascon (Feb 19, 2021)

WOW, I LOVE YOU EXELDRO


----------



## maidstein (Feb 19, 2021)

lan-z said:


> Hmm, can the fader handle be color coded? I had a scenario during a demo today where I thought my faders were all in the same order. Headphones, Speakers & Conference. On one source they sorted differently so I kept turning speakers up instead of my headphones. Haha.
> 
> If you could add a single color as a visual representation to each filter that would be kinda cool and prevent that. If not the handle, maybe just a dot under each slider.
> 
> BTW, I don’t even use the OBS faders anymore!


The way it is, it's pretty cluttered. For example, different locations for setting the latencies, sliders cannot be quickly identified, etc.

In my opinion, the functionality of "Audio Monitor" should be completely taken over in OBS. 

How can we work towards an implementation in OBS? Ideas?!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.6.0



> Add option to show slider names
> Hiding sources that are hidden in the audio mixer
> View attachment 67823



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## lan-z (Feb 20, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.6.0
> 
> ...



Thanks!! I used 2 digits for the names to note H = Headphones, S = Speakers and C = Conference so it doesn't take up any space.


----------



## GabiDG (Feb 20, 2021)

I do not see it in the change log, but now muted sources are also muted in audio monitor (but the icon in the audio monitor does not show them as muted)


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2021)

@GabiDG as far as I know that did not change, testing it I can still monitor muted sources. Can you show me the configuration you are using?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 20, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.6.1



> load track names from advanced audio configuration
> fix translations



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## GabiDG (Feb 20, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @GabiDG as far as I know that did not change, testing it I can still monitor muted sources. Can you show me the configuration you are using?


I was wrong, both microphones output to the monitoring device.
However, they do not appear as muted in the audio monitor (when muted in the audio mixer), which I assume it is ok, because they are not actually muted in the monitor. In version 0.5 they appeared as muted, even though they were outputting to the monitoring device.


----------



## Bermyassassin (Feb 20, 2021)

YA I DELETED IT AND REINSTALLED IT AND STILL DIDNT WORK


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 21, 2021)

@Bermyassassin what is shown in your OBS log file?


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 22, 2021)

Just a little bug report.
Sometimes when I change the monitors for the OBS tracks on the mixer (like turning on or off different devices to monitor to), it covers the VU meter for that track with its fader, making the meter unreadable.  Everything still works but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 22, 2021)

Also I have to restart OBS to get the track labels to take effect once I edit them.


----------



## lucaw83 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you very much for this fantastic plugin! I'm using it to send the stream mixdown (i.e. audio track 1) via HDMI to another device.  Unfortunately, it delays the audio for approximately 200 ms. I already tried the audio sync offset of my videos and audio capturing devices, but that doesn't work as the audio mixdown itself is delayed.
Does anyone have an idea how to fix that?


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 23, 2021)

lucaw83 said:


> Thank you very much for this fantastic plugin! I'm using it to send the stream mixdown (i.e. audio track 1) via HDMI to another device.  Unfortunately, it delays the audio for approximately 200 ms. I already tried the audio sync offset of my videos and audio capturing devices, but that doesn't work as the audio mixdown itself is delayed.
> Does anyone have an idea how to fix that?


I get the same thing too but I think it's an OBS thing and adding audio buffer. I also noticed it on the NDI output too as far as I remember.  I can't say for sure it's an OBS thing but that's what I've read.
Recordings are not affected for me however.


----------



## huedoku (Feb 24, 2021)

kblundy said:


> Awesome work. Installed for MAC 10.15.7 in OBS after adding effect - app hangs for a number of seconds then the graphics are corrupt in OBs filters panel. Needs OBS restart. Often adding the filter crashes OBS as well. I have Loopback and SoundDesk installed on the MAC


Hey! Curious if now a month later it's giving you any issues on a Mac. I'm hustling to find more Mac Audio resources on Audio Meter and other sound plugins and settings... not always clear Mac or PC, I guess assume if PC if not noted huh.


----------



## lucaw83 (Feb 24, 2021)

datlaunchystark said:


> I get the same thing too but I think it's an OBS thing and adding audio buffer. I also noticed it on the NDI output too as far as I remember.  I can't say for sure it's an OBS thing but that's what I've read.
> Recordings are not affected for me however.


Thanks a lot!
Interesting: There's no delay on the audio monitor channel, so I have to continue using the monitor signal until I find a fix.


----------



## ad1562 (Feb 24, 2021)

First, great plugin! Thank you.

Feature request: add a _sync offset _setting like the one available under _Advanced Audio Properties_.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 24, 2021)

@ad1562 in the audio monitor filter there is a setting called delay, that is similar to the sync offset in advanced audio properties


----------



## thewitt (Feb 24, 2021)

How do I uninstall this plug-in on a Mac?

Trying to do some troubleshooting.  

Thanks.


----------



## Mikael Svensson (Feb 25, 2021)

@Exeldro , your plugins and great work made the foundation for me to start sports streaming recently, building a mobile streaming rig and making replays and more in just a few weeks.. So mega thanks 

The question,
a setup with myself on studio/scene controls (with headset) and two commentators with each of them with headsets. Could I with this plugin talk to my colleagues so they hear my recommendations of maybe scenes/advertises/coming up interviews without the stream/audience picking my voice up?

thank you!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 26, 2021)

@Mikael Svensson yes it is possible to monitor audio that is muted in the stream output.


----------



## Mikael Svensson (Feb 26, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Mikael Svensson yes it is possible to monitor audio that is muted in the stream output.


Great, thank you!


----------



## WereCat (Feb 27, 2021)

Really neat plugin. So far I had a lot less issues with this than with a Voicemeeter where I frequently encountered different audio issues like crackling and cutting off even after I tried all the possible fixes I could find.
I use this plugin to separate the discord audio from the gameplay audio and it works really well, I have not really noticed any audio delays, there are likely some but I can't really tell.

I still use VB-Audio Cable for Discord.


Discord input: My mic
Discord output: VB-Audio CABLE Input

OBS 1st Audio device: VB-Audio CABLE Input - (for Discord)
OBS 2nd Audio device: Realterk Digital Output - (for PC audio)
OBS input: My mic

Then in the OBS Audio Mixer I've set my SMSL M6 (headphones) output as a listening device for both audio devices via the plugin in the Filters menu.

In windows the Realtek must be set as a default audio device in this particular configuration otherwise the game will use whatever else is the default. (Realtek because that's what I set in OBS as a PC/Game audio).

Only disadvantage to this thus far is that I have to either have OBS turned on to hear sounds from the PC or I need to manually change the audio device in Windows to my SMSL M6 if I don't want to have OBS opened.


----------



## CharlieCountryman (Feb 27, 2021)

Doesn't OBS-Studio already have that feature?


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 28, 2021)

@CharlieCountryman this plugin supports volume sliders for the monitoring so it can be a different volume level than the stream output and you can monitor on multiple devices with this plugin


----------



## onlinedarter (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi, First, thank you for the plug-in, I'm having an issue that it appears from a thread on the MAC version of the monitor should not be happening on a PC. I may be misunderstandig so hoping someone can help  

Using OBS 26.1.1 64 bit with audio monitor 0.6.1.

The issue is that the audio from an inactive scene is being output to the monitor. In the Audio Monitor filter for each mic, the device is set to "CABLE Input (VB Audio virtual cable)" The output from the cable is then used as the mic input for a video call in Chrome. Scene A has mics a and b as sources and scene B has mic c as a source. When scene A is active the audio from mic c is being output over the monitor, but is not output to a recording which records only audio from the active scene.

I understood from this thread that this issue affected MAC only, so it may well be that my setup is at fault. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## thewitt (Feb 28, 2021)

onlinedarter said:


> Hi, First, thank you for the plug-in, I'm having an issue that it appears from a thread on the MAC version of the monitor should not be happening on a PC. I may be misunderstandig so hoping someone can help
> 
> Using OBS 26.1.1 64 bit with audio monitor 0.6.1.
> 
> ...


There is a bug in the Mac version of OBS that sends all monitored audio devices to every scene whether that device is in the scene or not.  Not sure you can work around this with Audio Monitor or not, but it's a bug in OBS with regular monitored audio.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 28, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.7.0



> add mute link options



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## onlinedarter (Feb 28, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.7.0
> 
> ...


Superb. Thank you very much. You must have already been working on that.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Mar 1, 2021)

Just had this crash today while adjusting the volume for a source when linked to an audio monitor adjusted using websockets (MIDIControl).  Might be related to this plugin or websockets.  Also just updated to 0.7.0.

Sorry for barbering you with bug reports.  Love your work and thx for taking the time with your great support! :)


----------



## lelando (Mar 2, 2021)

Many thanks to you, sir, I can now control my audio so much more!  Again, thank you!  

There's just one more type of audio that I still can't figure out how to control, and that's the audio in a stinger transition.  I have no idea how to route that *anywhere* in obs.  Perhaps you and your wizardry might be able to figure that out and add it to Audio Monitor.

Thanks so much for everything you put into the OBS community!

Cheers,
Lelando


----------



## stoyanov (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi, @Exeldro! Congrats on the great plugin! Is there anything to note about the Audio settings in the main "Settings" window? What should be active/inactive there?


----------



## kkphoto (Mar 3, 2021)

Thank you for your hard work! This is a great, and very useful plugin. I did find a bug that I'm not sure has been mentioned yet. I'm using the latest OBS on Mac and installed your plugin today. If I add the Audio Meter filter to a source that _already has a standard audio filter _(like gate), then later try to remove either filter, OBS crashes instantly. I've verified this by removing it when it is the ONLY filter on a source - no problem. I uninstalled Audio Meter and then added multiple filters to a source and removed them - no problem. Only upon re-installing the Audio Meter, then adding multiple audio filters and then trying to remove one, does it crash. 

Other than this, it has awesome potential, so thank you.

#bugs


----------



## thewitt (Mar 3, 2021)

V 0.7.0

The window in the dock hides the bottom text.  Any thoughts on how to get around this?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 4, 2021)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.7.1



> show in use removed audio device in settings



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AccidentalsHappen (Mar 4, 2021)

Plug-in doesn't seem to be working - attempting to use it but getting loop back humming, and the monitor output isn't controlling the volume at all.


----------



## Elocin_Anagram (Mar 5, 2021)

I love the idea of this plug-in. I haven't fully deployed it yet because shortly after installing v0.3.1 my ndi stopped working.I used the windows installer to install this plug-in, so I used Programs and Features to uninstall to see if that would solve my NDI issues. Windows say it's not installed but it's still there in obs filters. I still need a clean uninstall to see if it solves my NDI issues.


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 5, 2021)

@Elocin_Anagram remove the audio-monitor.dll from the OBS plugin directory to remove the plugin manually


----------



## Elocin_Anagram (Mar 5, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @Elocin_Anagram remove the audio-monitor.dll from the OBS plugin directory to remove the plugin manually


Thank you for replying.


----------



## Domassimo (Mar 9, 2021)

kkphoto said:


> Thank you for your hard work! This is a great, and very useful plugin. I did find a bug that I'm not sure has been mentioned yet. I'm using the latest OBS on Mac and installed your plugin today. If I add the Audio Meter filter to a source that _already has a standard audio filter _(like gate), then later try to remove either filter, OBS crashes instantly. I've verified this by removing it when it is the ONLY filter on a source - no problem. I uninstalled Audio Meter and then added multiple filters to a source and removed them - no problem. Only upon re-installing the Audio Meter, then adding multiple audio filters and then trying to remove one, does it crash.
> 
> Other than this, it has awesome potential, so thank you.
> 
> #bugs



First off, great plugin! It's really helpful.

I'm facing the same issue with OBS 26.1.2 on macOS 10.15.7 Catalina, using v0.7.1. No problem removing the Audio Monitor filter when it's the only one, but instant crash if there are other filters (after confirming deletion via the popup). As with the user above, trying to remove other filters also cause crashes, as does moving any filter in the order up or down. For some reason, I can't get crash reports to appear so I'm unable to share those. Not sure how helpful the logs below are.

I also noticed a crash when trying to show Track 2 in the monitor panel but I haven't investigated that further.


----------



## netrangermike (Mar 17, 2021)

Domassimo said:


> First off, great plugin! It's really helpful.
> 
> I'm facing the same issue with OBS 26.1.2 on macOS 10.15.7 Catalina, using v0.7.1. No problem removing the Audio Monitor filter when it's the only one, but instant crash if there are other filters (after confirming deletion via the popup). As with the user above, trying to remove other filters also cause crashes, as does moving any filter in the order up or down. For some reason, I can't get crash reports to appear so I'm unable to share those. Not sure how helpful the logs below are.
> 
> I also noticed a crash when trying to show Track 2 in the monitor panel but I haven't investigated that further.




I am having the same issue and the same behavior with version 0.7.1 and 0.7.0 ! Plugin is awesome, keep up the good work! Crash log attached! :)


----------



## Jon P (Mar 17, 2021)

I love the features in Audio Monitor, and continue to explore the possibilities.  I believe I have 0.7.1, OBS 26.1.2, MacOS Big Sur 11.2.3.  When I start up OBS I get a brief, small window with "Audio Monitor" in the title bar.  The main OBS screen comes up and covers the AM window.  BUT, a persistent gray rectangle remains for the entire OBS session, no matter which screens or windows I go to.  I've rebooted my Mac.  I've removed and re-installed OBS.  Any suggestions?  I'm attaching a screen capture showing the gray rectangle.


----------



## netrangermike (Mar 19, 2021)

netrangermike said:


> I am having the same issue and the same behavior with version 0.7.1 and 0.7.0 ! Plugin is awesome, keep up the good work! Crash log attached! :)


I just tested the 0.6.1 version and it is working fine. I can add, remove without any crashes!


----------



## matthewfarlymn (Mar 19, 2021)

netrangermike said:


> I just tested the 0.6.1 version and it is working fine. I can add, remove without any crashes!



I've also downgraded to version 0.6.1 which seems to work fine on macOS Big Sur. 

If I use version 0.7.0 or 0.7.1 OBS crashes when making changes to filters or trying to remove filters which have an Audio Monitor filter associated (this includes the Audio Monitor filter removal as well).


----------



## Daddy Cool Swe (Mar 22, 2021)

Can someone help me (Im not a Streamer)? I love the idea of not needing Voicemeeter, preferably without touching the Windows mixer.
I use my computer during daytime (work) with OBS Studio and MS Teams. In a perfect world I just close down OBS and MS teams and use games and other stuff with the (internal) Windows mixer setup.
I have two virtual cables and want to rout my microphone and desktop sound via A, and MS Teams participants via B. Anyone have a workaround for this scenario?


----------



## Advansys (Mar 23, 2021)

Daddy Cool Swe said:


> I have two virtual cables and want to rout my microphone and desktop sound via A, and MS Teams participants via B. Anyone have a workaround for this scenario?



There are a number of YouTube videos which show you how to do this with Zoom and the principle is the same. Before the appearance of the Audio Monitor plugin, you'd have to use the OBS Audio Monitor option (OBS Studio's audio output) to route one virtual cable (say A) from the Audio Monitor selection (in Audio settings) to the MS Teams microphone input. In this scenario, you need to select the Advanced Audio properties and choose the Monitor and Output option for each sound source, i.e. desktop, microphone, to be included in your OBS monitor audio going to MS Teams.

Audio Monitor plugin, you no longer need to use the OBS Studio Monitor approach nor use the Advanced Audio properties settings. You still have one end of the Virtual Cable A going to the MS Teams microphone input, although now with Audio Monitor, you send the desired audio source(s) output to the MS Teams microphone input by choosing Virtual Cable A as the output destination in the Audio Monitor interface.

To get MS Teams audio back into OBS Studio, you use one end of the second cable, say Virtual Cable B, selected as the MS Teams speaker output. The other end of the Virtual Cable B is configured either in OBS Studio settings, Audio, Global Audio Devices or via Audio Output Capture source in your scene.

I will need to create a diagram because I'm sure a picture will speak one thousand words... :)


----------



## Tom-1-Hannover (Mar 23, 2021)

Das Monitorin ist bei mir kein Problem, aber ich bekomme keinen Ton zu anderen Teilnehmern übertragen. Also - Wenn ich ein bestehendes Video als Medienquelle einfüge und dies laufen lasse,  dann die VR-Cam starte und diese Bild in einer Meetingsoftware abgreife, also z. B. in Zoom, Teams oder GoToMeeting usw. die OBS-Cam nutze. Sehe ich auf dem empfangen Client zwar das Video, bekomme aber keinen Ton. Habt ihr eine Idee????


----------



## Al from Ottawa (Mar 24, 2021)

Using filter to direct input from a little USB mixer to Zoom, adding a delay to sync audio with video from 2 cameras. Easy and effective.

Then started using it on some videos played through OBS, to get their audio to Zoom when for some reason the OBS audio properties monitor did not seem to be sending it. It appears that audio from the microphone input (presumably via the filter) is mixed in with audio from the video, even though the microphone audio source is not active in OBS. Is this normal? Do we have to manually turn down our mixer board to zero while showing videos? Or is there a better solution? Windows 10 fully updated on a recent laptop.


----------



## Daddy Cool Swe (Mar 24, 2021)

Advansys said:


> I will need to create a diagram because I'm sure a picture will speak one thousand words... :)



Thanks a lot, I really appriciate your effort.

I have now succeeded to send my desktop aswell as microphone to (virtual) cable B, and in MS Teams chose that cable as "microphone".
And by chosing (virtual) Cable A as "speaker" in MS Teams I manage to separate it from my desktop sound, which otherwise gave echo.

And most important, this without the need to rout virtual cables in Windows.

However, I get a continoueues low distortian sound from (virtual) Cable A  that I can hear in my headphones - which I dont get on my rigg using Voice Meteer. I know this is super hard to troublesoot, especiall remote. And honestly, I can live with that.

Ill try to include some screen shots if it can help anyone else.


----------



## Advansys (Mar 24, 2021)

Glad to hear about the progress. As you mention, it's hard to troubleshoot this type of problem remotely. The best way is to simplify as much as possible to troubleshoot the cause of the low distortion sound coming from Cable A, which from what I read, is the speaker output of MS Teams.

From where are you monitoring the Cable A output?

I'm assuming when listening to the MS Teams speaker output directly, there is no distortion sound?

What happens when you record the meeting?  Does the recording include the distortion?

Perhaps there is still an audio loop, mixed audio sources or an audio level problem somewhere...


----------



## GrumpyDog (Mar 27, 2021)

Is there a way that the Audio Monitor Becomes Visible when the Source becomes active, and then Hidden when the Source is inactive?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Mar 27, 2021)

JEJ said:


> Is there a way that the Audio Monitor Becomes Visible when the Source becomes active, and then Hidden when the Source is inactive?



Nevermind, it is there part o the functionality.


----------



## mahjong (Mar 29, 2021)

This plugin is not compatible with OBS Studio Music Edition, right? I mean I tried to install but doesn't appears neither in the panels selection nor in the filters. A lack of OBS Studio Music Edition is what Audio Monitor does, is not possible to assign outputs. But the selection of buses in OBS Studio Music Edition is great and combined with Audio Monitor could ROCK.


----------



## Makoah (Mar 31, 2021)

Ayy! Thank you sooo much for making this!! It is going to come in very handy for me and one very specific use.. Unfortunately I just downloaded 0.7.1 for mac and nothing is showing up in filters for any source. Looks like the installer did not work or something, I tried restarting OBS, restarting the computer and re-installing the plug in. All no go. I am running 10.14.6 Mojave. Any suggestion on what to try next?


----------



## GeeMack (Apr 1, 2021)

Running v26.1.1 64-bit on Windows 10. In the Audio Monitor dock I have it checked to only show active sources. I use a few scenes with no sources to fade from or to black for starting or ending streams and recordings. I almost always close the OBS program on one of these source-less scenes.

When I re-open OBS, it starts on the scene with no sources, but in the Audio Monitor dock there is always an audio slider for a random media source. There are no sliders in the regular Audio Mixer dock, only the one in the Audio Monitor dock. It will be a video or audio file that I use as a source in some other scenes, but not this empty one.

So I click away the check mark to turn off the "Only Active" menu choice, and click it again to set it back to only show active sources, and that random audio source slider goes away. Then I  proceed to my regular activities with OBS.

The audio source is apparently a random choice from one of my sources in another scene, maybe a video, maybe just a sound effect, and it's different from one time to the next opening the OBS program. I don't know why it appears. I do know how to make it go away. I suppose most people don't use scenes with no sources, but it's a bit inconvenient to turn off that rogue slider in the Audio Monitor dock every time I start OBS.


----------



## Arbi (Apr 6, 2021)

Makoah said:


> Ayy! Thank you sooo much for making this!! It is going to come in very handy for me and one very specific use.. Unfortunately I just downloaded 0.7.1 for mac and nothing is showing up in filters for any source. Looks like the installer did not work or something, I tried restarting OBS, restarting the computer and re-installing the plug in. All no go. I am running 10.14.6 Mojave. Any suggestion on what to try next?



I'm in the same situation.  Running Mojave, also 10.14.6.  I'm so looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Phibbit (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi. We've been using this for a few weeks now and its been excellent, however we do seem to have an issue with it.
We are using VLC sources for music videos, when we switch away from a scene and back again the video restarts as expected however we get a few milliseconds burst of sound from where the video was up to before switching away from the scene. This burst of sound if only on audio monitor and does not happen anywhere else.
Presumable this is cached sound somewhere? Is there a way to stop this?

thanks


----------



## Petecoach (Apr 24, 2021)

How to install this on a Mac? I have been installing it but it does not appear on the OBS


----------



## Petecoach (Apr 24, 2021)

kkphoto said:


> Thank you for your hard work! This is a great, and very useful plugin. I did find a bug that I'm not sure has been mentioned yet. I'm using the latest OBS on Mac and installed your plugin today. If I add the Audio Meter filter to a source that _already has a standard audio filter _(like gate), then later try to remove either filter, OBS crashes instantly. I've verified this by removing it when it is the ONLY filter on a source - no problem. I uninstalled Audio Meter and then added multiple filters to a source and removed them - no problem. Only upon re-installing the Audio Meter, then adding multiple audio filters and then trying to remove one, does it crash.
> 
> Other than this, it has awesome potential, so thank you.
> 
> #bugs


 how did you get it to work on OBS? I install dit but it doe snot show


----------



## Domassimo (Apr 25, 2021)

Petecoach said:


> how did you get it to work on OBS? I install dit but it doe snot show


You may have to enable/show the dock for the monitor first. See the View menu item, then Docks > Audio Monitor.


----------



## btvmark (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm also trying to install on a Mac and there does not seem to be an option for Mac software in the download options?


----------



## Domassimo (Apr 27, 2021)

btvmark said:


> I'm also trying to install on a Mac and there does not seem to be an option for Mac software in the download options?


The third option in your screenshot says macOS? That one will do...


----------



## russellvfx (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm trying to determine changing my audio set up. (Switching from Voicemeeter)
Currently I always have to have Voicemeeter open to run my audio when im streaming and not streaming.
With this plugin would I need OBS open to run my audio when im not streaming?

Alternatively, if anyone has a guide or video showing how to set up audio to work offline without these programs, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StreamOn (May 1, 2021)

mahjong said:


> This plugin is not compatible with OBS Studio Music Edition, right? I mean I tried to install but doesn't appears neither in the panels selection nor in the filters. A lack of OBS Studio Music Edition is what Audio Monitor does, is not possible to assign outputs. But the selection of buses in OBS Studio Music Edition is great and combined with Audio Monitor could ROCK.


I also figured out, that this plugin does not work together with OBS Music Edition, which would be very great. This plugin is really very helpful, especially the option to assign a filter as an additional output to a sound device. Because of having separated outputs in OBS Music Edition, which supports adding audio filters, your audio filter would be enough. Is there any change to compile at least the audio filter for OBS Music Edition?


----------



## copter (May 6, 2021)

This is a very cool plugin and fills the gap that OBS has had for a long time that multiple monitoring devices cannot be used.

But there is a huge delay, which seems to vary. For example, when monitoring certain audio tracks, the delay is 500-1000ms and if for example setting up a monitor for individual sources, this seems to be sometimes even higher. Needless to say, this causes problems with scenes where audio and video sync is required.

I saw somebody else mentioned this too, so I'm expecting that this is a known issue?


----------



## Reddo-fides (May 12, 2021)

I am new in this forum and am not sure if I should write this post here or somewhere else but I give a try. I got a problem with using the monitor  plugin with two monitor filters in one device (MacOS output set to VBCable from vb-audio.com).  One of the filters is sending the system sound (using virtual Cable) via USB port  in our Yamaha MG-20XU mixer to the audience in the church, the other filter is sending the system audio (virtual VB-Cable)  to Zoom using virtual VBCable-A (Virtual Cable-A is the microphone to Zoom and other audio sources are sent to this cable as well). When I start the video using QuickTime, the sound is immediately available at Zoom (checked this by logging into the Zoom meeting). The audio to MG-20XU is delayed in varying degrees from 20 seconds to over 1 min or even lost altogether! When I shut down the video, the Zoom audio is immediately shut down as well but the audio to the mixer keeps playing for the same amount of time as the delay was. And the QuickTime was completely "quit"! In addition the sound is occasionally distorted. One way of solving the problem has been to shut down OBS Studio and restart it. The distorted sound has been resolved by shutting/starting the mixer. So far this behaviour seems to be random but comes quite often (perhaps after having restarted the computer). It makes it difficult to send videos in this way and I am not sure if this behaviour kicks in while playing the video. I have namely had some problems of loosing sound but cannot 100% say that this has been the cause. Anyway, it looks like the audio is being stored in the cache memory for the mixer stream while the Zoom stream seems to be ok.  We are using MacBook Pro 2020, latest versions (per May 12, 2021) of BigSur, OBS Studio, Monitor plug-in, etc. Can anyone help with this problem?


----------



## CGuild (May 14, 2021)

Hi!

This Plugin looks like exactly what I need, but I cant get it working after using the Windows installer. Like posters before I cant find the filter  or the dock. My Log file says the plugin wasn't loaded but I'm a bit out of my depth figuring out why or how to fix it. Any tips?

Log File attached.

Thanks!


----------



## MusicMaker (May 25, 2021)

Just downloaded the plugin for mac (running Big Sur). Once I installed the plugin it did not appear in the filters list. I did close out of everything and start the computer but no luck. Any guidance?


----------



## jwilm96 (May 26, 2021)

This plugin has been working great for me in the past, but recently it has been unable to output to any of the VB audio cables (A, B, C, D). Ive tried uninstalling the plugin, obs and all the cables but it does not make a difference.


----------



## ThankMeLater (May 27, 2021)

I just downloaded OBS and this plugin but I don't see it in the filter options, any ideas what I did wrong or how to fix this?


----------



## kineticscreen (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm confused, how can you stop each audio source that is audible on the stream to stop automatically playing back on the audio monitor?

Not being able to do this means that if you want to have a device audible whether it is muted or not IN STREAM, when it isn't muted you then get both playing through the audio monitor output at the same time, causing an echo.

My use case might be a little different for this - I'm trying to use this as my 'remote guest send' for guests foldback (and obviously don't want them to be able to hear themselves echoed back at them).


----------



## kineticscreen (Jun 5, 2021)

I think I might have worked this out - don't add 'Track 1' to automatically output to the Audio Monitor device.
Which then means you need to manually add the Audio Monitor effect to every audio source you want to appear in the Audio Monitor mixer.


----------



## mahyadecor (Jun 5, 2021)

I was wondering....
دکوراسیون داخلی مهیا دکور


----------



## Domassimo (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm following up on the earlier crash reports with v0.7.1 when adding or removing audio filters on a source with Audio Monitor also present as a filter. I'm still getting the crashes but I've narrowed it to a UI/Qt-widgets issue. Removing any filter, including Audio Monitor, via a obs-websockets command works fine and doesn't cause OBS to crash. So it looks like doing changes via the Filters window is problematic but not otherwise. Hopefully, this helps someone.


----------



## Kolorion Studio (Jun 10, 2021)

Problem whit the last update of OBS... 

In the last update of OBS 27, audio monitor continues to send audio for example the microphone even though it is not in the scene seen on the screen.


----------



## Domassimo (Jun 10, 2021)

Kolorion Studio said:


> Problem whit the last update of OBS...
> 
> In the last update of OBS 27, audio monitor continues to send audio for example the microphone even though it is not in the scene seen on the screen.


Check the mute settings on the filter; it may be set to be independent from source visibility and you can change it to follow the source.


----------



## NCook (Jun 12, 2021)

The audio monitor plug-in seems to be very picky which version of OBS Studio you are using.
I'm using Windows 10 x64 with 64 bit OBS studio and v0.7.1 of the plug-in.
Using OBS v26.0.2 the audio monitor plug-in would not load (as indicated in the OBS log).
Using OBS v26.1.1 is seems to work really well.
Using OBS v27.0.1 the audio monitor plug-in would not load again.
I have no idea why this is happening, but I thought reporting this might be useful to someone.


----------



## Pedulla (Jun 14, 2021)

The solution for Linux: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-audio-zoom-on-ubuntu.131957/


----------



## dfandrews (Jun 20, 2021)

For some reason I am unable to delete the Audio Monitor filter from a scene without OBS crashing.  And when I restart OBS, the Audio Monitor filter is still there!


----------



## wgp123 (Jun 20, 2021)

I had same issue. I eventually deleted the scene and recreated it to get around the issue. Thought it was just me.


----------



## Domassimo (Jun 21, 2021)

Nah, it's a problem with the latest version of the plugin. Deleting or moving any audio filters while an Audio Monitor filter is present will lead to a crash. As settings are not saved due to the crash, stuff is still there on restart. The problem is really limited to the GUI (probably as it updates to reflect a change) because removing a filter via a websocket command or some other way that doesn't touch the Filters popup view (like deleting the scene instead) avoids the bug.


----------



## kevinwcm (Jun 28, 2021)

This plugin works awesome in OBS, no longer need Voicemeeter.
But tried on Streamlabs OBS, but I couldn't find this plugin....not supported yet on SLOBS?


----------



## GHQ (Jun 28, 2021)

Has anyone written a "user guide" to this great plugin - I am getting confused with the drop down options.
E.G. To select a monitor output for a source, i.e. Behringer 1/2, you appear to have to select a track o/p and "show" which gives you an extra fader. You then can "unshow"  that to lose the "track" fader!  Is there a way to select the track outputs from sources without seeing the faders?
The Audio Monitor output seems to be going to my default Audio Out (Behringer 11/12 SPDIF) even though the tracks are assigned to different outputs ( and in the Audio Mixer (Advanced settings) , the Monitor Audio is Off .


----------



## obsdude (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm using OBS 27.0.1 for mac big sur on M1. Anytime I try and promote/demote or even remove the filter OBS crashes? I've reinstalled OBS and same issue. Thoughts? Oh and how can I rename the tracks?


----------



## obsdude (Jun 28, 2021)

Domassimo said:


> I'm following up on the earlier crash reports with v0.7.1 when adding or removing audio filters on a source with Audio Monitor also present as a filter. I'm still getting the crashes but I've narrowed it to a UI/Qt-widgets issue. Removing any filter, including Audio Monitor, via a obs-websockets command works fine and doesn't cause OBS to crash. So it looks like doing changes via the Filters window is problematic but not otherwise. Hopefully, this helps someone.


hmmm it's interesting info but not useful for me unfortunately until @Exeldro fixes the bug :)


----------



## SpacemanSteeeeve (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey Exeldro. I have a very particular use case where I want to re-route streamelements' notifications (text to speech, specifically) into my Voicemod's virtual audio device. The idea being that I want TTS to have a 'robot voice'. I've tried using this monitoring filter to re-route in numerous ways, maybe I'm just on the wrong track. if this filter can't do it, what are the chances of an 'out of the box' solution for this?  any help would be appreciated. 
Your work in OBS is amazing, and this seems like something that'd be right up your alley, but I also don't know if it's even possible. audio routing is hard for me to wrap my mind around..!

regards,
Steve


----------



## SpacemanSteeeeve (Jun 29, 2021)

SpacemanSteeeeve said:


> Hey Exeldro. I have a very particular use case where I want to re-route streamelements' notifications (text to speech, specifically) into my Voicemod's virtual audio device. The idea being that I want TTS to have a 'robot voice'. I've tried using this monitoring filter to re-route in numerous ways, maybe I'm just on the wrong track. if this filter can't do it, what are the chances of an 'out of the box' solution for this?  any help would be appreciated.
> Your work in OBS is amazing, and this seems like something that'd be right up your alley, but I also don't know if it's even possible. audio routing is hard for me to wrap my mind around..!
> 
> regards,
> Steve


Scratch this - I've found a way to do it using VB cable along side the audio-monitoring filter. works like a charm!


----------



## Domassimo (Jul 7, 2021)

obsdude said:


> hmmm it's interesting info but not useful for me unfortunately until @Exeldro fixes the bug :)


I noticed a bug fix has been incorporated into the main OBS code that's likely to help with this issue. Not sure when a 27.x release of OBS would come out but hopefully that'll improve things.


----------



## Kolorion Studio (Jul 18, 2021)

KB5000736: Featured update to Windows 10, version 21H1 by using an enablement package

This update causes me problems in sending audio to zoom meeting.  It generates irregular noise in the signal or the audio sending to Virtual Cable is choppy.


----------



## BurpsInBits (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello everyone and I hope you're doing well,

I created an account to ask my questions and get help since I cannot, for the love of god figure out what I need to do to set everything up properly with either this plugin or within Windows.

No offence to the creator of this plugin though as I absolutely want to use this to bypass the need of the even more confusing solution that is Voicemeeter (which I've tried... and was never able to understand the slightest after many hours wasted on it which only managed to generate frustration in the end).

Now that I have installed this plugin into OBS, went through every possible "tutorial" (If I can call those like that) I could find online and on youtube to set it up so I can separate/isolate/monitor different audio sources (mainly Discord, possibly Spotify and my web browser later on) on their own separate tracks for streaming/recording purposes, I just am unable to even get started with it as I don't understand how everything should be setup. Nobody properly shows for people like me at least who doesn't understand audio at all apparently how this works with basic hardware such as a usb microphone, 3.5mm audio jack headphones and that's it.

Many people I've seen suggested using the VB-Cable drivers, then again I don't know what to do with those and how to set them up the right way in Windows/OBS. I just don't understand the whole concept as if something was missing to make me go "ahh... now I get it!".

So... I downloaded VB-Cable to try it out and according to what I saw online, I've set the driver to be the default device such as bellow:




 



I got the CABLE Output setup like this (my headphones are physically connected to my microphone monitoring port):





And that's pretty much it... my OBS is most likely setup all wrong, but that all I've been able to do from the various information I found so far, so very little and not nearly enough to get going with it. It's not easy to figure out for someone who knows nothing about audio, let alone separate everything on its own channel.

I do have the plugin installed and I see it through my OBS, I've docked it aside the default audio mixer, but I don't know what to do at that point. In the audio mixer, I've seen that I need to add a filter and then add the audio monitor to my audio sources/devices, but I don't know to what I need to output this to either.

I don't even know if I need to go change the global audio devices in OBS. But this I how I got it setup for the moment.





Finally here's what the plugin looks like (Output Slider option is ticked) aside from the audio mixer:





Again, since I don't know what to do with the filters on the audio sources/devices in the audio mixer, I just didn't apply it yet on any of them.

Since I will mostly record and not stream that much (but I would like for it to work both ways anyway) I don't know in the end how the tracks should be set with my sources/devices, but here's how I got it setup:





Don't ask me why I got those setup like this if it doesn't look right to you as it ain't a particular choice of mine. I don't get how the tracks work either haha.

Thanks to whomever may help me out with this and hopefully I will figure this stuff out one day.


----------



## TRAPWANG (Aug 5, 2021)

I need help :C I wanna use OBS to filter my mic for discord through virtualAudioCable it's just since I only have 1 monitor (The Cable) I can't hear myself and that kills me. 

THIS PLUGIN IS LITERLLY Perfect for that (I think) but for some reason the plugin doesn't show up at all no matter how I install it. Any help? <3


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi, great plugin, it's made my life a lot easier!
Minor problem with *muting Global Audio Devices*. If I add an Audio Monitor filter to 'Desktop Audio' or 'Mic/Aux' and set 'Mute' to 'Linked to source muting' it works fine, I can see both 'Output' and 'Audio Monitor' muted in the Audio Monitor Dock.
But if I close down OBS with both sources unmuted and restart it then muting either device from the Audio Mixer only mutes the 'Output' and not the 'Audio Monitor'. If I close down with the sources muted I only have control over 'Output' when I restart.
If I open up 'Audio Filters' I just need to switch between 'Linked to source muting' and 'Not linked' to get it working again.
This only happens on 'Global Audio Devices', Desktop Audio brings zoom sound into obs via Cable B input and Mic/Aux is just a mic via Cable A input.
All Audio Monitor filters for media sources work perfectly and retain their status when OBS is restarted.
Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## awrebels (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm sure this has been asked before (but couldn't find it), is there a way to capture a master output to use this filter on. I don't necessarily mean THE master output given that OBS doesn't currently have that; but more of a duplicate two track out based on all sources. Obviously I could add the filter to every source but ... i dont wanna :) mostly because I have so many sources. It would be a separate two track out that i would then send to a specific device, in my case VBAN. 

Reason in my instance for this is a workaround to circumnavigate the audio buffering NDI audio desync issue. I tested this filter today on the main mic with NDI muted and it seemed pretty solid as I assume it doesn't take into account audio buffering. 

Thoughts or other ideas?


----------



## Domassimo (Aug 19, 2021)

awrebels said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before (but couldn't find it), is there a way to capture a master output to use this filter on. I don't necessarily mean THE master output given that OBS doesn't currently have that; but more of a duplicate two track out based on all sources. Obviously I could add the filter to every source but ... i dont wanna :) mostly because I have so many sources. It would be a separate two track out that i would then send to a specific device, in my case VBAN.
> 
> Reason in my instance for this is a workaround to circumnavigate the audio buffering NDI audio desync issue. I tested this filter today on the main mic with NDI muted and it seemed pretty solid as I assume it doesn't take into account audio buffering.
> 
> Thoughts or other ideas?


I think you can do something like it. Adjust the settings to set Outputs to show a track (OBS has 6 tracks, normally track 1 is the output going into a stream and others only go into multi-track recordings if enabled). Once the track is shown, you can go in again and set an audio output for it. If that output is able to record audio, you get what you want.


----------



## szxly1 (Aug 26, 2021)

OBS crashes when selecting to show Track 2, 4 or 6 on Audio Monitor panel.

Here is the uploaded log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/XS9g12d1kaYthibs
and the Mac crash report: https://pastebin.com/raw/pUV0h9Vj

I am on macOS 11.5.2, OBS 27.0.1.

Does anyone have the same issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Domassimo (Aug 27, 2021)

szxly1 said:


> Does anyone have the same issue?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, same here and (some?) others have the issue as well. I believe it hinges on a bug in OBS itself so until a new version comes out with a fix for that, this plugin will run into that problem.


----------



## Polyh3dron (Sep 1, 2021)

To make this really god tier, making it work in conjunction with the OBS ASIO plugin to allow for ASIO audio outputs would make ASIO interfaces actually work. Currently ASIO interfaces can only be used for inputs.


----------



## Mrwright79 (Sep 6, 2021)

I constantly have issues with this plugin. Everything will work for a session or two, and then I turn on OBS and none of the audio works, either I hear my own audio, or none of the filters work. I uploaded a log file to show where the issues are.


----------



## michaelc (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi @Exeldro , I don't know if this has already been commented on, sorry I didn't read the 12 pages of comments... The audio plugin doesn't seem to respect OBS being restarted.  If faders in Audio Monitor are turned down, and OBS is restarted, the volume is back up at 100%, but the fader remains down where it was left.  I've tested this in OBS 26.1.1 and 27.0.1, same results.

Love your work as always, this just appears to be one of the less well behaved plugins - probably due to the complexity of creating it in the first place??


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 7, 2021)

@michaelc that seems like there goes something wrong while saving the settings, do you have a crash of OBS when closing OBS?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Sep 8, 2021)

Version 7.0  add mute link options

Currently, one can choose, link to either if source is deactivated in main view or to source muting....

Could you make an option available that will allow for linking both? (As apposed to one or the other)

In other words, if the source is not activated or if the source is muted...


----------



## awrebels (Sep 8, 2021)

Domassimo said:


> I think you can do something like it. Adjust the settings to set Outputs to show a track (OBS has 6 tracks, normally track 1 is the output going into a stream and others only go into multi-track recordings if enabled). Once the track is shown, you can go in again and set an audio output for it. If that output is able to record audio, you get what you want.



Thanks for the suggestion - didn't actually know that was possible. However unfortunately the Tracks 1-6 are post audio buffering. @Exeldro is there any "patch point" for Tracks 1-6 which is before the audio buffering? and is it possible to get that to be output for monitoring?


----------



## michaelc (Sep 10, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @michaelc that seems like there goes something wrong while saving the settings, do you have a crash of OBS when closing OBS?


No, no crashes. OBS has been super stable for me.  It saving the fader positions, so when I restart the fader is still down, but the actual audio level isn't.  This has been the case for me with multiple versions of the plugin, and 2 or more versions of OBS, so I figured it was a bug.


----------



## SuspiciousPixel (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi
I watched the video in the overview page showing what this plugin can do whereby I can hear and mute Youtube music at a different volume than what the stream hears. However the guide doesn't show how to set it up, it just magically works for him as he ommited the setup details using virtual audio cables.

I'm hoping someone can point to what I am doing wrong as I cannot control my music like he does in the video. I get double audio and moving the monitoring silder down doesn't reduce my volume.

Hi-Fi cable to monitor Desktop Audio
Cable A to capture Discord
Cable B to capture Youtube

I've attached a screenshot showing my settings. I've been at this for 4 hours trying to understand other videos and trying whatever I can but I admit defeat it's almost 1am and I need your expert advise as my last and only resort.

Thank you


----------



## tinusriyanto (Sep 18, 2021)

First of all, I am going to assume that the output setting of your Discord app is set to Cable A and the output setting of your Youtube player is set to Cable B. Then on your scene input, it should show Mic 2 (Cable A) and Mic 3 (Cable B). This should get the audio from Discord and Youttube into OBS.
Then I would go to your Mic 2 (Cable A) input on your scene, Add Filter and add the Audio Monitor filter. You can choose to direct the output to your build in output (speaker / headset connected to your line out) or choose another output. The same setup should be done for your Mic 3 (Cable B) input on your scene.


----------



## SuspiciousPixel (Sep 18, 2021)

tinusriyanto said:


> First of all, I am going to assume that the output setting of your Discord app is set to Cable A and the output setting of your Youtube player is set to Cable B. Then on your scene input, it should show Mic 2 (Cable A) and Mic 3 (Cable B). This should get the audio from Discord and Youttube into OBS.
> 
> *This is exactly how I have set it up*
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply, see inline for response


----------



## SuspiciousPixel (Sep 18, 2021)

ok I have changed from sound settings from Cable B output so that it listens to a device that is not in use (See pic)

Now I guess the double audio was caused by the fact that the output of cable B goes to my headphones and the Audio monitor was also listening to the same device. 

Without knowing the details on how to set this up this I guess is a shitty work around since in order to hear audio from my browser source I have to have OBS running and the audio monitor slider to it's highest setting.


----------



## tinusriyanto (Sep 20, 2021)

Sorry, I am using Mac so I don't have the option to listen to the device.
Out of curiosity, does that setting work without OBS ?


----------



## KyleMcCarley (Sep 20, 2021)

This plugin, coupled with the ASIO input plugin, is a lifesaver. One of my shows has so much stuff going on that VoiceMeeter was having trouble keeping up, and now I don't need to worry about it anymore! 

With one exception: stinger transitions. Unless I'm mistaken, there's no way to use this plugin to route stinger transition audio monitoring, is there?


----------



## musasoyyo (Sep 25, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @michaelc that seems like there goes something wrong while saving the settings, do you have a crash of OBS when closing OBS?


Hey there, I have an issue with Audio Monitor in MAC, if I install Audio Monitor Plugin everytime that I close OBS it crashes, but this doesn't happen if I uninstall the plugin.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 25, 2021)

@musasoyyo do you have a crash log for me to check?


----------



## datlaunchystark (Sep 28, 2021)

Just got this crash the other day when I was test streaming and recording, while messing with the monitor filters.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 28, 2021)

@datlaunchystark that crash is something setting volume on a source using obs websocket, but when audio monitor want to process the change it does not seem to have any settings.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Sep 28, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @datlaunchystark that crash is something setting volume on a source using obs websocket, but when audio monitor want to display the change the source does not seem to have any settings.


I was using MIDI Mixer as a websocket client when it happened out of nowhere.


----------



## datlaunchystark (Sep 28, 2021)

It also happened with another websocket client being connected as well, so i wonder if it's a bug with the filters being controlled by websocket or something?


----------



## musasoyyo (Oct 1, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @musasoyyo do you have a crash log for me to check?


Thank you for your response, 

Today I was testing audio monitor to send some audios to a bluetooth headset (to work as an in ear monitor for my talent) and other to my audio interface, and whenever I do the smallest thing, such as adjust volume, or turn on or off the audio monitor filter, OBS crashes. 

There is a copy of the report that I get, I don't know if this is what you need. If not would you be kind to point me in the right direction getting the report you need. The other report for the crash that happens everytime I close OBS (while having the audio monitor plugin installed)


----------



## kineticscreen (Oct 2, 2021)

Is it a known bug that the 'link mute' setting stops working on restart? I have to change the link settings to something else and back again for the Audio Monitor mute to again be ganged with the source.


----------



## sonicgalaxy27 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello. I'm dealing with the same problem as well. The game audio. Everytime I record my video in OBS with my capture card, there is no game audio sound in my video file that I save and no game audio when i record stuff in OBS. This is so freaking frustrating because of it and I really had enough with this issue. Sorry for my language, I'm new at this. the capture card I have is 4K ultra HDMI HD and got it for 40$.


----------



## Spewbert (Oct 8, 2021)

Any chance that we'll see ASIO support or similar in the future? The audio delay is really excessive -- even after a fresh restart of the program, the delay sometimes exceeds 500ms out of the gate, and grows worse over time.


This plugin is otherwise extremely polished and I'm incredibly impressed. I can understand how ASIO would not be a trivial feature to implement. Thank you for all your work!


----------



## bashawe (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks alot Exeldro for this plugin really I face alot of delay and creak audio befor .. Good luck


----------



## Meldj (Oct 14, 2021)

Has anybody found a reliable way to control the audio monitor volume slider via Midi? Really struggling to find an elegant solution


----------



## Domassimo (Oct 14, 2021)

Meldj said:


> Has anybody found a reliable way to control the audio monitor volume slider via Midi? Really struggling to find an elegant solution


I'm not sure if it qualifies as elegant, but obs-websocket can adjust settings of an Audio Monitor filter. I believe the MIDI plugin works via obs-websocket so perhaps it's possible by hooking into a call to set a source filter?

I copy-pasted some parts of code below that I'm using. Although it's for a different use case, perhaps different language, it may give a hint.


```
// some snippets of javascript to give an idea

// actual command via obs-websocket-js
await obs.sendCommand('SetSourceFilterSettings', {'sourceName': this.source.name, 'filterName': this.name, 'filterSettings': key_value_pair});

// these are the settings that come back from a GetSourceFilterSettings request.
// note that settings that have not been adjusted from their defaults are not returned
// so best practice is to create your data with default values, and then overwrite them with whatever gets returned
case 'audio_monitor':
    this.settings['volume']          = 100;   // [0-100] %
    this.settings['locked']          = false; // [true|false]  Volume locked
    this.settings['linked']          = false; // [true|false]  Volume linked to source volume
    this.settings['mute']            = 0;     // [0-2] index: Not linked|Linked to deactivated from main view|Linked to source muting
    this.settings['delay']           = 0;     // [0-] ms (in 100ms steps)
    // device 'default' [string]
    // deviceName 'Built-In Output' [string]
```


----------



## Meldj (Oct 15, 2021)

Domassimo said:


> I'm not sure if it qualifies as elegant, but obs-websocket can adjust settings of an Audio Monitor filter. I believe the MIDI plugin works via obs-websocket so perhaps it's possible by hooking into a call to set a source filter?
> 
> I copy-pasted some parts of code below that I'm using. Although it's for a different use case, perhaps different language, it may give a hint.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the speedy response!

I've managed to get AudioMonitor to respond to this plugin https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...soundboard-twitch-chat-with-midi-devices.940/ however the slider seems to have very rigid parametres i.e. the values it seems to be able to assing are 0% volume, 78.73% volume or 100% volume. There is no inbetween values which is killer


----------



## DCStrato (Oct 17, 2021)

musasoyyo said:


> Thank you for your response,
> 
> Today I was testing audio monitor to send some audios to a bluetooth headset (to work as an in ear monitor for my talent) and other to my audio interface, and whenever I do the smallest thing, such as adjust volume, or turn on or off the audio monitor filter, OBS crashes.
> 
> There is a copy of the report that I get, I don't know if this is what you need. If not would you be kind to point me in the right direction getting the report you need. The other report for the crash that happens everytime I close OBS (while having the audio monitor plugin installed)


I had it crash today when linking mute to source mute.   Muted the source and OBS crashed.  Removed that link option and all is good.

DC


----------



## MkRl (Oct 18, 2021)

It is simply great.
I have one wish though: add "advanced audio options" link or menu item to the deck or its menu. This way I need to keep the audio mixer deck open although the plugin generally replaces it.
I can also report the same problem as some other users. OBS crashes when I try to move filters. 
Another issue is generally negligible. After some time the sound develops a certain lag which can be only rectified by closing OBS. I am not sure if it is due to this filter/plugin. A synchronizing button would be nice if the underlying cause is difficult to discover or cope with.
OBS 27.1, windows 10


----------



## ASchneider (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello @Exeldro ! I was wondering: would it be possible for this plugin, someday, output any audio source to an input device, like a microphone? Since I'm not using Voicemeeter anymore, now I'm not able to do some niche stuff, for exemple: send Spotify music to my mic, so when I'm in game, I could broadcast the music to everyone from inside the game from "the sound of my voice". This is just a silly example, there are many other cool stuff you can do with it :) Thanks a lot!


----------



## gibsoneye (Oct 27, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Audio Monitor - Audio Monitor filter for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Thanks, Exeldro! This filter has great potential to solve the sync issue when sending monitored audio to virtual devices. I've spent far too much time tying to find a way to KEEP the audio sync'd and I feel fairly certain it will never be "fixed" with code that involves doing math that involves buffers. I recorded a short demo of resyncing on the fly, which as most people might know by now, relies on manually turning your filter off and back on. I would like to propose you add code that will "reset" the filter on a timed basis. Either a hard coded interval (5 minutes, for example) or add a user defined interval with accompanying graphical elements. Something akin to emulating the mouse clicks on the "eye" icon. I can provide a link to the demo video if you wish to watch it. While the process of resetting the filter could introduce a short period of silence, it would beat the heck out of constant manual intervention if you can do it with code. Thanks again for your contributions!


----------



## Domassimo (Oct 28, 2021)

gibsoneye said:


> Thanks, Exeldro! This filter has great potential to solve the sync issue when sending monitored audio to virtual devices. I've spent far too much time tying to find a way to KEEP the audio sync'd and I feel fairly certain it will never be "fixed" with code that involves doing math that involves buffers. I recorded a short demo of resyncing on the fly, which as most people might know by now, relies on manually turning your filter off and back on. I would like to propose you add code that will "reset" the filter on a timed basis. Either a hard coded interval (5 minutes, for example) or add a user defined interval with accompanying graphical elements. Something akin to emulating the mouse clicks on the "eye" icon. I can provide a link to the demo video if you wish to watch it. While the process of resetting the filter could introduce a short period of silence, it would beat the heck out of constant manual intervention if you can do it with code. Thanks again for your contributions!


You could do this with obs-websockets. There's a command to set visibility of a source filter, effectively toggling it on and off if you set two commands with some interval between them. I can imagine some code that does this on a timer.


----------



## rusty1 (Nov 3, 2021)

In regards to the problems on mac, I am not getting crashing. But I am getting very glitchy audio output when I turn on "Volume linked to source volume". Both the preview and output audio are affected. Basically sounds like every other frame is muted. I believe this did not used to be an issue. Perhaps it came with the OBS 27.1.3 update.


----------



## rusty1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Actually, I figured out the problem. It is being caused by using the "audio controls" in the source dock for the same source.


----------



## IvYWing (Nov 10, 2021)

Last time I build this plugin from source code to Linux it broke OBS. Please tell me how to install it? I installed it from instructions last time. I broke OBS and been painfully installing plugins one at a time and found out it was this plugin that caused it to segmentation fault.





						Building from Source on Linux Mint 20.2 Xfce 64bit, segmentation fault after running
					

Hi, I just learned to build OBS Studio from github and been using it for a couple of days now. I use it to dual stream to my friend across a network. His Desktop to me, and my desktop to him. We use NDI-Plugin, which he is on Windows 10, and I am on Mint. This did work for a week or more. Things...




					obsproject.com
				



Thread isn't approved yet so if you can't view it yet this is the heads up about it.


----------



## IvYWing (Nov 10, 2021)

IvYWing said:


> Last time I build this plugin from source code to Linux it broke OBS. Please tell me how to install it? I installed it from instructions last time. I broke OBS and been painfully installing plugins one at a time and found out it was this plugin that caused it to segmentation fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Confirmed for me. This plugin is segmentation faulting my OBS. I have deleted and clean rebuilt from source code each plugin that I have, which is 3: OBS-ndi source, rtsp-server, and audio-monitor. This is crashing me, bros. Linux Mint 64bit 20.2 Xfce. See linked thread in quotes for log file.

```
info: [Audio Monitor] loaded version 0.7.1
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## merlin02131 (Nov 14, 2021)

Greetings , 

Rookie here , After installing the latest audio mixer , How do I run it ?
It installed in the OBS directory  ( Defaults ) .. 3.1 ? I believe form the download page .. 

Regards

Rich


----------



## koljanych (Nov 19, 2021)

not compatible with vlc source.
sound too delayed for realtime work


----------



## GrumpyDog (Dec 3, 2021)

Is there a setting that allows a source audio to be audible when the source is visible even when the source is not active (not shown in the main output).

Use Case: 

Say you have a source /scene in the Source Dock and it contains a source with an audio channel that is playing but the source is not visible in the main output and only in a visible / Shown Source Dock Panel, is there a way to have that audio output to a designated monitor channel anyway?


----------



## Entak (Dec 6, 2021)

How can I use audio monitor with any applications? I need to hear my voice in headphone without echo.


----------



## Lesschamps (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi all, Loved this plug-in and hoping to love it again! I am having an issue where when I add an Audio Input source to one scene it plays(monitors) in all scenes regardless of whether I have the Audio input in the scene or not. I am trying to remove this plug-in to troubleshoot but can't seem to do it. I am on 2021 mac running the latest OBS. I have cleared all the source files from the plugin_config in the setting folder. trashed them, restarted my computer. I have trashed all my OBS settings, and I have even reinstalled OBS after deleting the audio plug-in but it still shows up. The plugin still shows up in the filter menu and when I click on it loads. I am not sure if this Plug-in is the source of my issue, but I would still like to remove it temporarily. Any advice on any of the issues I'm having would be awesome!


----------



## Georgy Porgy (Dec 26, 2021)

Thanks for the amazing plugin. It's super helpful for us livestreaming with multiple internal and external audio routings. Fantastic job! But are there any plans to fix the issue of muting and volume sometimes not working anymore and only resetting every single monitor is getting the monitors back to work (and even after restarting OBS the issue is back). Any timeline to get this fixed (OSX version), or any good and simple workaround possible.


----------



## nekobaby (Dec 30, 2021)

THIS! This was EXACTLY what I've been looking for. 

I have a Rodecaster Pro and while I could work around most of the sounds inputs, being able to separate out my mic from my console/roku which was running through TRSS on the board was not working at all. While I could split tracks with ASIO, I only have one actual microphone, so using it with Discord or other apps would carry any other tracks over as well. 

But NOW, with this plugin, I can basically output the separate track (mic) to a virtual audio cable using the filter. I have the virtual audio cable being pulled in and rebroadcast via Nvidia Broadcast to remove excess background noise. Then I have NVidia Broadcast as my input device for my mic in all my other programs (Zoom, Discord, etc).

The great thing is that I can have the split track muted in OBS and hidden AND IT STILL WORKS!
So I don't have a ton of clutter in my Audio Mixer.


----------



## William Stanley (Jan 11, 2022)

HI, I tried to install the Audio Monitor 0.7.01 on my MacBook Pro, Monterey 12.0.1 but it would not intstall due to not trusting the source. Is there something I can do?


----------



## Agent_PK_1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi, please can anyone help me? How do I hide individual meters from the Audio Monitor dock? In my Audio Mixer I can hide the meters for things like webcam and image/text sources, but I can't work out how to do the same in Audio Monitor. As it is there are way too many faders to make it practical to have the dock loaded. Any ideas? Thanks


(for clarity i have muted all the things that appear in Auudio Monitor that I want to hide. Also I have "Only Active" ticked if that makes a difference)


(also also,what does "meter audio" do? Surely the entire plugin is metering the audio, unless Iam misunderstanding what it means by "meter audio", which I most likely am lol. thanks again)


----------



## Armchair Guru (Jan 21, 2022)

Hi,
Is there any way to use a midi device to directly control the separate monitor/output channel volume controls ?
say, a Nanocontrol 2.


----------



## Armchair Guru (Jan 23, 2022)

Armchair Guru said:


> Hi,
> Is there any way to use a midi device to directly control the separate monitor/output channel volume controls ?
> say, a Nanocontrol 2.


Edit:
Found the answer, although it's not for the faint of heart.
Installed midi-to-OBS and dependencies and can now use the hardware to control any audio source.

Great plugin by the way :)


----------



## genxha (Feb 7, 2022)

Great Plugin!!


----------



## jjdeprisco (Feb 12, 2022)

I'd like to report a bug that I found recently with this plugin.

Watch these in this order:

Issue:








						cable issue
					






					youtu.be
				




Solution:








						OBS bug - cross-scene audio monitor remains engaged
					






					youtu.be
				




This started as what I thought was a VB-Cable issue. But it's really an OBS issue, and specifically - the Audio Monitor plugin.

Settings on a source in Scene A should not act as global parameters for Scene B. All of the global stuff should be done in the Audio Mixer, or the application Settings.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 13, 2022)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.8.0



> show muted output in gray color
> add option to switch all tracks
> add custom slider color
> fix potential crashes
> View attachment 80160



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## PVANDORS (Feb 17, 2022)

I am running OBS 27.1.3 (64 bit) on Windows 10 and tried to install and use the Audio Monitor for the first time. As soon as I start OBS after installing AM 0.8.0, memory utilization shoots to 95%+ and hangs up the system. Is this a known issue? Once I uninstall AM, everything runs fine.

I have also recently installed Virtual Audio Cables and VoiceMeeter. I can get most of what I need with those apps, but it's kind of kludgy, I'd prefer to add additional audio channels (to and from Zoom) using Audio Monitor.


----------



## KyleMcCarley (Feb 20, 2022)

For some reason using this plugin on one of VoiceMeeter's virtual audio devices causes a terrible crackle, like the sample rate's mismatched. Doesn't do it on any other device, even though those are all set to the same sample rate as the VoiceMeeter devices.

EDIT: My mistake, it's not just happening when I monitor with the plugin, it's doing it when I monitor through OBS's main monitoring device settings, too


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Feb 22, 2022)

Ooops had a nasty issue today. The audio from OBS was very distorted and sounded like I was gargling with oil. It was fine last night, so I can only think that there is some issue with this and latest OBS which dropped this morning. I was on a Zoom seminar and had to spend 30 minutes tracing the issue. Turned out if I removed the monitor (used on two channels, mic and DAW audio) from the filter and then put it back it seemed to behave OK.

If there is there anything I can do to help test this for future please let me know.


----------



## ManedCalico (Mar 1, 2022)

Hey there! Amazing plug-in, thank you!! You've made my dual-pc setup so much cleaner!!

One quick question, just to make sure I'm not missing it: the VBAN only sends, right? I still need VM installed on the stream PC to receive, or is there a way to make the plug-in monitor incoming VBAN audio and route it to a device itself? Thanks!


----------



## Nocturnal Lunacy (Mar 1, 2022)

Thank you for this. I've been following it for a bit but kind of forgot about it. Finally installed it tonight. Could you add an option to remove unwanted audio sources from the monitor, like hide them like we can in the audio mixer? And could you provide a way to move them around so my mic isn't all the way at the end and everything else is mixed in between not used ones.


----------



## johnathansmith1969 (Mar 11, 2022)

How can I remove it 100% and then add it back?


----------



## Georgy Porgy (Mar 11, 2022)

I had massive issues with Audio Monitor 0.8.0 on OBS 27.2.2 (OSX 10.14.6 Mojave). It totally messed up the OSX Audio Setups and even OB crashed with 100% CPU load and crazy behavior of the OBS audio peak level indicators being totally stalled . I eventually downgraded back to Audio Monitor 0.7.1 (which seems to work still fine with less issues).


----------



## johnathansmith1969 (Mar 11, 2022)

Georgy Porgy said:


> I had massive issues with Audio Monitor 0.8.0 on OBS 27.2.2 (OSX 10.14.6 Mojave). It totally messed up the OSX Audio Setups and even OB crashed with 100% CPU load and crazy behavior of the OBS audio peak level indicators being totally stalled . I eventually downgraded back to Audio Monitor 0.7.1 (which seems to work still fine with less issues).


can you please tell me the process of how you downgraded... please help ne out and tell me how you did it.


----------



## johnathansmith1969 (Mar 11, 2022)

Did some more debug the follow tracks work or crash


Track 1 - Works
Track 3 - Works
Track 5 - Works

Track 2- Crash
Track 4 - Crash
Track 6- Crash


----------



## Epicut (Mar 16, 2022)

Hello,
I found a little Trouble, if i put one video and duplicate it in the same scene the audio will be doubled
Is there some suggestion or fix for it?

because i need in some scene the same video sycronized ...

for example if i put the same video like two different sources and I'll mute one i will have a little (4ms) delay and are not in sync

Thank you


----------



## johnathansmith1969 (Mar 18, 2022)

I have a question with Audio Monitor!

With output->Track1 What does show mean and where does it go? I understand that the other resources are but where is show going?

Is it the stream and the recording?

Also if I goto Setting-> Audio->Advanced Monitoring Device does that over right what is in the Audio Monitor settings?


----------



## Jorlex (Mar 24, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Audio Monitor - Audio Monitor filter for OBS Studio
> 
> ...





johnathansmith1969 said:


> can you please tell me the process of how you downgraded... please help ne out and tell me how you did it.





Georgy Porgy said:


> I had massive issues with Audio Monitor 0.8.0 on OBS 27.2.2 (OSX 10.14.6 Mojave). It totally messed up the OSX Audio Setups and even OB crashed with 100% CPU load and crazy behavior of the OBS audio peak level indicators being totally stalled . I eventually downgraded back to Audio Monitor 0.7.1 (which seems to work still fine with less issues).


Can you share the older version of audio monitor


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 24, 2022)

@Jorlex older versions of the plugin van be found here:





						Audio Monitor - History
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## p8n (Mar 26, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Audio Monitor - Audio Monitor filter for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Installed the plugin yesterday and all worked well. During our broadcast today the main output to stream has seriously lost audio level, whereas the local headset which comes via a Audio Monitor filter is fine.


----------



## GalienCofC (Apr 1, 2022)

Please forgive me if I am reporting this in the wrong location or this is actually an OBS Studio bug.
I think I found a bug in the Audio Monitor 0.8.0 where it is outputting sound when using a VLC Video Source even though no Audio Monitor filter is applied.  I have a fresh install of OBS and all of my Global Audio Devices are disabled.  I added a VLC Video Source (wav file) and can see OBS would output sound if it knew where to send the audio.  Using NirSoft's SoundVolumeView I determined that when I launch OBS without the Audio Monitor installed OBS Studio shows only one audio device (VB-Audio Cable D) which is expected as it is my default audio device on my system.  When I install the Audio Monitor and I check SoundVolumeView now I see an additional audio device (Focusrite USB Audio).  The VLC Video source now outputs the audio to the Focusrite USB Audio without adding the Audio Monitor filter.  I have attached a link to an image showing both audio devices when the Audio Monitor is installed.  If you have any questions or suggestions please feel free.  Thank you for all of your great plug-ins.


----------



## ASchneider (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello @Exeldro, how are you today?

Sorry to ask, not sure if this is something I'm doing wrong: when I show the audio monitor dock, and set to enable output slider, all of mine hidden audio sources shows up there, sources that I don't need any management at all.

Here are a couple of screenshots:

This is the regular audio mixer, these are the non-hidden sources, just like I need.





This is with the output slider enabled.





Stock audio mixer for reference, with the hidden audio sources not showing up:





You can see there are a couple of hidden sources now showing, like Chat and Chat overlay (browser sources, no audio there).

I was wondering if when the output slider is enabled, if it should "respect" the hidden sources as well.

Those sources takes a lot of screen real estate and using your audio monitor tool is 100x better than the stock audio mixer.

Thanks!


----------



## carecov (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi! Could you please solve the problem with voice chat in valorant? It only capture the game sound but not the chat. Pleaaaaaase.


----------



## Wild Tom (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi, is there ever going to be a Linux version?
Thanks,
             Tom


----------



## West83 (Apr 28, 2022)

I think I've found a glitch. I set the Audio Monitor Mute status as "Linked to source muting". Problem is, this doesn't work until I open the Filter and make any change, no matter how simple (eg. tick Locked, then untick again). So I can easily work around the problem but thought it might be worth looking at if you're in the code at some point.


----------



## Wulfynrir (May 4, 2022)

Having a massive issue with 0.8 . This happens even if I dont use any of the features, just installing it immediately starts the issue - sometimes when I adjust the audio levels, this horrible choppy static sets in, completely ruins it. Everything will sound fine on the computer, but if you monitor the audio through obs (using your filter, the built-in "monitor" feature of obs, or a recording) it will become immediately obvious. This only seems to happepn when adjusting the audio - most reliable way i found to recreate it was to just greab the audio slider and go between -inf db and 0db rapidly a few times. You can tell when it starts because audio will start showing huge spikes even at -inf db. I have ONLY been able to recreate this with the 0.8.0 version of your plugin - when you uninstall it everything is fine, ditto when using 7.1. 

Attaching two log files. audiomonitorbroken - taken from a session where a recording exhibited the issue. No audio monitor - taken immediately after the last one when I closed obs, uninstalled audio monitor, and opened obs for another test and could not get the issue to happen. 

Let me know if I can provide any more info or if I should submit this somewhere else as a proper bug report


----------



## haunguyen (May 30, 2022)

Wulfynrir said:


> Having a massive issue with 0.8 . This happens even if I dont use any of the features, just installing it immediately starts the issue - sometimes when I adjust the audio levels, this horrible choppy static sets in, completely ruins it. Everything will sound fine on the computer, but if you monitor the audio through obs (using your filter, the built-in "monitor" feature of obs, or a recording) it will become immediately obvious. This only seems to happepn when adjusting the audio - most reliable way i found to recreate it was to just greab the audio slider and go between -inf db and 0db rapidly a few times. You can tell when it starts because audio will start showing huge spikes even at -inf db. I have ONLY been able to recreate this with the 0.8.0 version of your plugin - when you uninstall it everything is fine, ditto when using 7.1.
> 
> Attaching two log files. audiomonitorbroken - taken from a session where a recording exhibited the issue. No audio monitor - taken immediately after the last one when I closed obs, uninstalled audio monitor, and opened obs for another test and could not get the issue to happen.
> 
> Let me know if I can provide any more info or if I should submit this somewhere else as a proper bug report


Hi! I have the exact problem! Could u please show me how to uninstall the plugin? I'm using a mac.

Update: I found that using version 0.6 fix the static sound problem.


----------



## hesco (Jun 8, 2022)

Any chance the mac version might work on a linux installation?


----------



## JVRaines (Jun 13, 2022)

There appears to be a buffering bug with media sources in Studio mode. It causes audio to be repeated when switching back and forth between Preview and Program.

Create a scene with a Media Source set to "Restart playback when source becomes active." Add an Audio Monitor filter.
Create another arbitrary scene.
Go into Studio mode with the media scene in Program. The media will start playing.
Switch to the arbitrary scene while the media is still playing.
Now switch back to the media scene. The media will restart, but about 1/4 second of audio from the point of switch on previous playback will be heard first on the monitor output.
If the media plays to the end on Program, the bug does not occur.
 The track output is fine. The bugged audio only comes through the monitor output.


----------



## MatDepInfo (Jul 7, 2022)

Hello, this plugin works well ! But when I connect a mix table, I only see WDM. Is it possible to add ASIO channel ? Like the plugin obs-asio do it with input ?


----------



## AaronD (Jul 24, 2022)

shibetpc said:


> Love this functionality.  Just wondering if there is a Linux version planned?





Wild Tom said:


> Hi, is there ever going to be a Linux version?
> Thanks,
> Tom





hesco said:


> Any chance the mac version might work on a linux installation?



Can we please have an answer?  I feel like we're being ignored.




Pedulla said:


> The solution for Linux: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-audio-zoom-on-ubuntu.131957/


Ehh...  Not really.  Not as I understand this plugin.  OBS does have a native monitor output, and this link seems to just be a tutorial on how to use that.  I already have that going to my headphones, which is slightly different on purpose from what the stream is.  I also want to have an exact copy of what the stream is, going to the same HDMI output as the full-screen Program projector.

So that's what I want this plugin for: it's an *additional* audio output, on top of what OBS already has and is already in use.  Don't really need the dock for what I'm doing, but if it can stay out of the way, then that's fine.

(While mixing a band on a separate console, feeding OBS as a "dumb passthrough", I can switch the headphones between stereo and mono *as OBS receives it* without affecting the stream.  That's useful because a lot of viewers are going to hear it in mono anyway (too small of an angle between speakers, from the listening position, if they even *have* two speakers), and some actually have a true stereo rig, so it needs to work for both.)


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 25, 2022)

@AaronD I tried making a linux version but failed: 








						add pulse audio by exeldro · Pull Request #5 · exeldro/obs-audio-monitor
					






					github.com
				



So I will need help from a developer with more linux experience to get it working on linux.
Mac and linux sound environments are not the same so the Mac version can not be used.


----------



## AaronD (Jul 26, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @AaronD I tried making a linux version but failed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!  I wish I could help with that, but I feel more like a "script kiddie" myself with most of Linux's functions.  I use it because it's free and I can (eventually) make it do anything, even if it's not the "proper" way to do it.  You probably want someone that actually knows how it works and how it's supposed to be used, to write your Linux version, and unfortunately that's not me.


----------



## GrumpyDog (Jul 30, 2022)

I am not sure why, but as soon as I change the Audio Monitoring level the driver crash. The only way to fix it is to restart OBS.

Any ideas?

I re-installed the plugin


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 30, 2022)

@JEJ can you provide me a crash log file?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Jul 31, 2022)

I included a video/audio file to hear the issue. Just to be clear, OBS does not crash, there is no Notification. If I change the setting, the audio breaks. I usually get the same artifacts when there is an audio driver conflict. If there would be a log output somewhere, please point me in the right direction?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Jul 31, 2022)

I tried an earlier version of this plugin (audio-monitor-0.7.1) and it works perfectly.


----------



## Nastyllama (Jul 31, 2022)

This is an amazing plugin, just have one question is it possible to install this on a portable SSD install? I can't seem to see any option on the installer.


----------



## voltoman (Aug 2, 2022)

West83 said:


> I think I've found a glitch. I set the Audio Monitor Mute status as "Linked to source muting". Problem is, this doesn't work until I open the Filter and make any change, no matter how simple (eg. tick Locked, then untick again). So I can easily work around the problem but thought it might be worth looking at if you're in the code at some point.


same thing.


----------



## RustySly (Aug 20, 2022)

any news on obs 28 compatibility? huge fan of this plug-in and it's the only thing keeping me from using the new obs.


----------



## KungLaoHD (Aug 21, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Audio Monitor - Audio Monitor filter for OBS Studio
> 
> ...


A great plugin but unfortunately not yet compatible for OBS Studio v28. I hope an update will come soon.


----------



## pciccone (Aug 21, 2022)

Love this plugin, it has become a core function when we use OBS. We are having one problem that causes us some issues unexpectedly. For reasons unknown, audio will stop outputting on the selected device indefinitely until we edit every single instance where the plugin is used and select any other output device from the dropdown then toggle back to the selected audio device. In some cases we have to edit dozens of scenes simply to select some other device then come back to the proper device. Rebooting, restarting never resolves this. Once the "problem" hits it stays until we select off and come back on the correct device from the dropdown menu. Is there anything I can do to help troubleshoot this when we have it occur to help find a solution?


----------



## KungLaoHD (Aug 22, 2022)

I hope an update will come soon.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 22, 2022)

OBS version 28 test version:
https://github.com/exeldro/obs-audio-monitor/actions/runs/2906060950


----------



## KungLaoHD (Aug 25, 2022)

missing this nice Plugin update for OBS v28.xx


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 25, 2022)

@KungLaoHD the update is only available on GitHub as long as the version 28 of OBS is not officially released. You can download the latest test version for OBS 28 here:








						fix buildspec.json · exeldro/obs-audio-monitor@e319b5b
					

audio monitor filter for OBS Studio. Contribute to exeldro/obs-audio-monitor development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Filgaja (Aug 25, 2022)

Hey there :) i gave this tool a 5 star because it ist absolutely a Plugin that i searched for years even with bugs.

Now where i know when de Crackeling starts i can avoid it :)I Wrote down in my Review what isnt working, but i tried more.
The Error still appears when i slide volume to 0 and up again while it is monitoring through this plugin.
But only when i put an checkmark on "Volume linked to source volume"
Somehow as soon as i enable this and hit the audio slider it starts crackle like hell :D

If i do not use this option, i can slide the volume as much as i want and there is no error. But at the same time the musik will not toggled by volume slider so i have to put this volume down manualy ^^ and thats not that much satesfying as manualy slide audio volume by szene change etc automaticly ^^

maybe it could be my Sounddriver or hardware? Am i the only one with this problem?
If you need, i can record a video of this error and give you the log files :)

greetings
Filgaja


----------



## Ares1192 (Aug 26, 2022)

i have like 2ms lag :c

i dunno if its a normal thing, buuuut in my case is really confusin speaking and reciving the monitoring with the little delay


----------



## AaronD (Aug 26, 2022)

Ares1192 said:


> i have like 2ms lag :c
> 
> i dunno if its a normal thing, buuuut in my case is really confusin speaking and reciving the monitoring with the little delay


I'm an audio guy.  2ms is not noticeable.  That's about 2 feet in air.  If you noticed, then you have a lot more lag than that.


----------



## KungLaoHD (Aug 29, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @KungLaoHD the update is only available on GitHub as long as the version 28 of OBS is not officially released. You can download the latest test version for OBS 28 here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for your info. I downloaded it but it doesn't run as well as the 0.80 version before. The sound is a bit scratchy with the plugin under OBS v28 rc2.


----------



## Ares1192 (Aug 30, 2022)

Maybe. I just don't know. 

What happens is that I speak and wait like a second or two then my voice sounds in the headset :c


----------



## AaronD (Aug 30, 2022)

Ares1192 said:


> Maybe. I just don't know.
> 
> What happens is that I speak and wait like a second or two then my voice sounds in the headset :c


Ouch!  Yeah, 2 seconds would really throw you off!

Are you on Windows?  That's the only system I know that tries to be so smart with audio, that it trips over itself and falls flat on its face for anything beyond casual music and movies.  So we have ASIO drivers to bypass Windows' mess, and go directly between the app and the card.
No other system needs that; just Windoze.


----------



## Ares1192 (Aug 30, 2022)

AaronD said:


> Are you on Windows? That's the only system I know that tries to be so smart with audio, that it trips over itself and falls flat on its face for anything beyond casual music and movies. So we have ASIO drivers to bypass Windows' mess, and go directly between the app and the card.
> No other system needs that; just Windoze.


yeah im on windows

i installed the audio monitor, select the device and put the filter on my mic, but is just annoying the way that the voice sounds (toooooooooooooo late).

where can i see those ASIO drivers and how to configure it?

and thx dude


----------



## AaronD (Aug 30, 2022)

Ares1192 said:


> where can i see those ASIO drivers and how to configure it?


That's a separate thing.  Nothing to do with this plugin.  I had ASIO4ALL about 10 years ago, and they're still around, but I've switched to Linux now for most media-related things.  I think some sound cards have their own too, but it's not the default.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.8.1



> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## micky3knuckles (Sep 3, 2022)

Ares1192 said:


> yeah im on windows
> 
> i installed the audio monitor, select the device and put the filter on my mic, but is just annoying the way that the voice sounds (toooooooooooooo late).
> 
> ...


I have the same issue as you.  What happens for me is that when I select my device for output, I get a small delay.  I figured this was normal since the OBS output monitor has a live delay.  But after some time, the delay becomes longer and longer.  If I just put the Audio Monitor on and wait....within about 10 minutes I can get up to a 3 second delay.  I put this in the bug reports some time ago, because i would love to use this plugin, but it is unusable.  I do a lot of routing to get into and out of OBS with VST's and other programs, but if there could be a solution that elminates all of that, it would be fantastic.


----------



## AaronD (Sep 4, 2022)

micky3knuckles said:


> I have the same issue as you.  What happens for me is that when I select my device for output, I get a small delay.  I figured this was normal since the OBS output monitor has a live delay.  But after some time, the delay becomes longer and longer.  If I just put the Audio Monitor on and wait....within about 10 minutes I can get up to a 3 second delay.  I put this in the bug reports some time ago, because i would love to use this plugin, but it is unusable.  I do a lot of routing to get into and out of OBS with VST's and other programs, but if there could be a solution that elminates all of that, it would be fantastic.


An *increasing* delay sounds a lot like this issue: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/4531  Does that seem familiar?

A *constant* delay is probably something different.


----------



## Alan Fisher Magic (Sep 5, 2022)

I just downgraded from OBS 28 back to 27.2.4 because I need certain plug-ins to work that don't on 28. Audio Monitor was one of my most used (can't live without it). Started OBS up after the re-install and everything was there and working except Audio Monitor. Downloaded the *audio-monitor-0.8.1-windows-installer* and re-ran it. But it's still not showing up anywhere. It's not under DOCKS for me to make it visible. I've got the config.json in the 'AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\plugin_config\audio-monitor' folder, just like in my back-up copy. What am I doing wrong? What am I missing? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## micky3knuckles (Sep 5, 2022)

AaronD said:


> An *increasing* delay sounds a lot like this issue: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/4531  Does that seem familiar?
> 
> A *constant* delay is probably something different.


Yep, that seems like it is the issue.  I am testing the source output and it seems to be much more stable.  The delay does not increase, but is a constant small delay...but at least that is workable.  I mostly use this to run audio from OBS to places like Zoom.  This keeps me from having 2 or 3 completely separate setups.


----------



## Dillmeister (Sep 6, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.8.1
> 
> ...


I attempted to install this on my M1 Mac running OBS 28.0.1 but was unable to extract the files as the Apple alert popped up that it was an untrusted source and is blocked. Is there a workaround for this? I'm a Mac newbie and don't have this issue on my Windows machine.


----------



## Dillmeister (Sep 6, 2022)

Dillmeister said:


> I attempted to install this on my M1 Mac running OBS 28.0.1 but was unable to extract the files as the Apple alert popped up that it was an untrusted source and is blocked. Is there a workaround for this? I'm a Mac newbie and don't have this issue on my Windows machine.


----------



## Dillmeister (Sep 6, 2022)

Figured it out. Its done! Works like a charm.


----------



## AaronD (Sep 6, 2022)

Dillmeister said:


> Figured it out. Its done! Works like a charm.


I'm sure you're not the only one.  Care to say how you did it, for the next guy?


----------



## Dillmeister (Sep 6, 2022)

AaronD said:


> I'm sure you're not the only one.  Care to say how you did it, for the next guy?


yeah, again I'm a Mac newbie so I'm not familiar with their default settings. I clicked system preferences, then security and privacy, and finally the general tab. Under that section you can click the padlock at the bottom left, enter your password and then deselect the only App Store and only App Store and identified developers from the allow apps downloaded from section. A few more steps than just right clicking and selecting run as administrator in windows. It's a bit of a learning curve switching over to the dark side.


----------



## Drunkula (Sep 7, 2022)

To get it working with v27 again download version 8.0.0 from the history tab.  Glad I didn't spend 2 hours trying to fix this problem.


----------



## bcoster315 (Sep 7, 2022)

Drunkula said:


> To get it working with v27 again download version 8.0.0 from the history tab.  Glad I didn't spend 2 hours trying to fix this problem.


Lol thank you so much


----------



## Oscariscool (Sep 8, 2022)

Alan Fisher Magic said:


> I just downgraded from OBS 28 back to 27.2.4 because I need certain plug-ins to work that don't on 28. Audio Monitor was one of my most used (can't live without it). Started OBS up after the re-install and everything was there and working except Audio Monitor. Downloaded the *audio-monitor-0.8.1-windows-installer* and re-ran it. But it's still not showing up anywhere. It's not under DOCKS for me to make it visible. I've got the config.json in the 'AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\plugin_config\audio-monitor' folder, just like in my back-up copy. What am I doing wrong? What am I missing? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


 I have the same issue I saw someone mention how downgrading can mess up your plug-ins majorly. Idk where I saw this, I use a ASIO driver and that started working again perfectly when I downgraded.


----------



## Joshua_G (Sep 8, 2022)

Sorry people, I'm confused by the many posts here.

Am long-time OBS Studio + Audio Monitor on PC user. Registered the Forum due to the discussed OBS version 28.0 & Audio Monitor issues.

Is there a solution to have both working on Windows PC (64-bit), by upgrading the Audio Monitor plug-in, or downgrading OBS version to an earlier one?

Thanks


----------



## dave42 (Sep 9, 2022)

I just updated to OBS 28.0.1 on my Mac mini (Intel), and the Audio Monitor plugin no longer shows up at all. I tried deleting the plugin and reinstalling (both the x86 and Universal versions), and neither works. The installers work just fine and the plugin shows up in my ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins folder, but neither the dock nor the filter show sup in OBS itself. Any ideas?


----------



## dave42 (Sep 9, 2022)

dave42 said:


> I just updated to OBS 28.0.1 on my Mac mini (Intel), and the Audio Monitor plugin no longer shows up at all. I tried deleting the plugin and reinstalling (both the x86 and Universal versions), and neither works. The installers work just fine and the plugin shows up in my ~/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins folder, but neither the dock nor the filter show sup in OBS itself. Any ideas?


Weird... I created a "plugins" folder in my ~/[home directory]/Library/Application Support/obs-studio folder and moved the Audio Monitor plugin there. Once I restarted OBS, it was fine. I've realized this is happening for another plugin, too. So, not an Audio Monitor problem, but an OBS 28 problem!


----------



## Drunkula (Sep 12, 2022)

Joshua_G said:


> Is there a solution to have both working on Windows PC (64-bit), by upgrading the Audio Monitor plug-in, or downgrading OBS version to an earlier one?


Yes.  You can download the zip of one (or more) versions, unzip them and then run the exe straight from the bin -> x64 subdirectory.
You can copy the plugins for that version into the root folder - make sure you have the plugin and data if the plugin uses both.

You can essentially use the zip versions as portables without an effect on the main install.


----------



## KyleMcCarley (Sep 13, 2022)

Updated to OBS 28 and the newest version of Audio Monitor today and I'm having a weird issue I'd not noticed before. Stuff I monitor gets super choppy when I adjust the monitor volume. Only way to fix it is to either delete the filter and add it again (which also resets volume to 100%, so it messes up again as soon as I adjust), or to restart OBS. I haven't had the chance to stress test and see if anything else causes the problem to start, but adjusting monitor volume definitely does.


----------



## nano_nate (Sep 14, 2022)

Quick question over here....
Is it possible to have this plugin as filter for a whole scene or group?


----------



## ses (Sep 15, 2022)

Still on OBS V27, but audio monitor no longer shows up in docks or filters. I downloaded the latest and re-installed, confirmed the files int he OBS directory structure. Still no joy. OBS didn't get used during the summer, so when we came back last Sunday after updating Windows and drivers, surprise! We were able to get it going with a quick work around.

I read one person say a particular windows 10 update (KB5015878) appears to have broken it, though it does not show up in my installed updates (does not mean it's not wrapped into a bigger update). WIndows 10 on this system is fully updated.

Hope there might be an update soon. Limping along with a work-around for now. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## mattporter (Sep 15, 2022)

KyleMcCarley said:


> Updated to OBS 28 and the newest version of Audio Monitor today and I'm having a weird issue I'd not noticed before. Stuff I monitor gets super choppy when I adjust the monitor volume. Only way to fix it is to either delete the filter and add it again (which also resets volume to 100%, so it messes up again as soon as I adjust), or to restart OBS. I haven't had the chance to stress test and see if anything else causes the problem to start, but adjusting monitor volume definitely does.


I can 100% confirm this is a problem for me as well with v28.0.1 on Windows 10 21H2 and version 0.8.1 of this plugin.


----------



## mattporter (Sep 15, 2022)

*ahem* ... While I have the mic, can I make a suggestion for how to improve this plugin?

I was looking at the "Downstream Keyer" (another great plugin), and it occurred to me that having a Tab to group each Output device (rather than grouping by source) might be useful.

The idea here would be that you'd configure one or more tabs, with each tab being associated with a single (or multiple?) Output device. 

Each time you add an "Audio Monitor" Filter to the Audio Source, you nominate which tab (instead of the device) you want this slider to appear on.  In this way, "Audio Montior" becomes more like an "Audio Matrix" in that you can send signals to multiple Output chains, and if you want to change the device associated with any tab, you only have to do it in one place (not on each source).

An example of how this might be used is to have multiple tabs:
* One tab / output for your headphones
* One tab / output for your speakers
* One tab / output for your Discord output
* One tab / output for your Zoom / MS Teams or similar
* One tab / output for your recording / audio software 
... etc

This approach might also open up the possibility of a "Master" slider on each tab that can control the overall volume of that Matrix (or even mute it if you wish).  It would make this plugin a lot more powerful, and better organised.

One downside to this approach might be that you then can't see your "all sources" view with multiple sliders for each output.  Perhaps there can be a way to right click and "Show All Sources" or similar, so you could configure one tab as the "Master" with all the sliders and sources arranged similar to how it is today?

Hope you find this idea useful.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## MkRl (Sep 18, 2022)

I hit three problems with 8.1 version.
I have 3 mics - headphones, camera, large USB
1) In the audio monitor panel the level indicators (green, yellow, red) tend to disappear. They reappear after turning the sources off and on.
2) I use 2 scenes: mics alone and mics with a camera and whiteboard. When a mic is turned on in one scene, I swap to the other and turn it off, it does not stop working. When I return back to the other scene and turn it off, it is really off finally.
3) In the previous version OSB crashed any time I turned it off. Now it takes some 20 seconds and crashes in 1 of five cases. U eliminated all other plugins one by one, thus the audio monitor seems to be the culprit. 

Problem no. 2 is particularly disturbing. 

I would be grateful for any advice.

mk


----------



## KyleMcCarley (Sep 20, 2022)

KyleMcCarley said:


> Updated to OBS 28 and the newest version of Audio Monitor today and I'm having a weird issue I'd not noticed before. Stuff I monitor gets super choppy when I adjust the monitor volume. Only way to fix it is to either delete the filter and add it again (which also resets volume to 100%, so it messes up again as soon as I adjust), or to restart OBS. I haven't had the chance to stress test and see if anything else causes the problem to start, but adjusting monitor volume definitely does.


ALSO: it appears that when this stuttering starts happening on a source that's being monitored, it happens on the output to the stream as well. Kiiiinda makes this plugin unusable, unfortunately :(


----------



## KyleMcCarley (Sep 21, 2022)

KyleMcCarley said:


> ALSO: it appears that when this stuttering starts happening on a source that's being monitored, it happens on the output to the stream as well. Kiiiinda makes this plugin unusable, unfortunately :(


And when running OBS via WinDbg, I discovered the plugin was constantly throwing errors that linked to something along the lines of avcore\audiocore\client\audioclient\mmdeviceactivator.cpp(279)\AUDIOSES.DLL!00007FF9B74C6431. Might wanna look at this one, @Exeldro <3


----------



## Peter Akakpo (Sep 21, 2022)

any plan for a horizontal layout?


----------



## Adam_B (Sep 22, 2022)

Awesome plugin. I've been using it on my iMac at home. Traveling now and having a hard time installing it on my MacBook Pro. It didn't install. Installer skips over 'Destination select'. When I click 'back', I see this... Any thoughts?

Thanks!
Adam


----------



## DrewMac (Sep 22, 2022)

I am having trouble installing it.  I tried both the zip and installer.exe methods, and both times showed "success" but the filter isn't available nor is the dock.  I restarted my PC, OBS, ran in administrator mode, all to no avail.  I am on Windows 10, running the latest 27 build (28 was causing some issues).

I know this is a passion/open source project, not asking for development support, just curious if anyone else has had this issue and what steps they took to resolve it.  Thanks!


----------



## OP3 (Sep 23, 2022)

DrewMac said:


> I am having trouble installing it.  I tried both the zip and installer.exe methods, and both times showed "success" but the filter isn't available nor is the dock.  I restarted my PC, OBS, ran in administrator mode, all to no avail.  I am on Windows 10, running the latest 27 build (28 was causing some issues).
> 
> I know this is a passion/open source project, not asking for development support, just curious if anyone else has had this issue and what steps they took to resolve it.  Thanks!


Same issue here, just installed for the first time and nothing.


----------



## OP3 (Sep 23, 2022)

dave42 said:


> Weird... I created a "plugins" folder in my ~/[home directory]/Library/Application Support/obs-studio folder and moved the Audio Monitor plugin there. Once I restarted OBS, it was fine. I've realized this is happening for another plugin, too. So, not an Audio Monitor problem, but an OBS 28 problem!


You kinda lost me there, what exact dir did you create this under? I have OBS installed under "program files", there's a dir named "obs-plugins" there but your "home directory" comment is confusing. Trying to resolve this issue before a big sporting event I'm covering tomorrow... thanks!


----------



## AaronD (Sep 23, 2022)

OP3 said:


> You kinda lost me there, what exact dir did you create this under? I have OBS installed under "program files", there's a dir named "obs-plugins" there but your "home directory" comment is confusing. Trying to resolve this issue before a big sporting event I'm covering tomorrow... thanks!


On Windows, it's usually C:\Users\<your name>.  The common shortcuts that Windows gives you are:
C:\Users\<your name>\Documents
C:\Users\<your name>\Downloads
C:\Users\<your name>\Music
C:\Users\<your name>\Videos
etc.
Surprisingly similar to Linux in that sense, except that most Linux file managers take you straight to the one home directory and let you see the actual folders from there, whereas Windows only makes that specific list of folders easy to get to.

But...dave42 is on a Mac.  Not Windows like you are.  That's another different thing.  I'm not a Mac guy, but some things are still similar.  Maybe this is one of them, maybe not.


----------



## Ciemmevu (Sep 23, 2022)

hi, i have a problem after update obs studio to 28 version. I'm a little streamer and I can't hear anymore the music in my lives. i updated even the audio monitor plugin but the problem ramains. i use the option twitch vod in obs and use the "sountrack by twitch" or firefox, both with vb cable so the music doesn't stay in the twitch vod. can someone help me? thx


----------



## OP3 (Sep 24, 2022)

A follow up with my earlier post. This issue only appears with version 0.8.1 as 0.8.0 installs and appears in the filter list.


----------



## mattporter (Sep 29, 2022)

KyleMcCarley said:


> Updated to OBS 28 and the newest version of Audio Monitor today and I'm having a weird issue I'd not noticed before. Stuff I monitor gets super choppy when I adjust the monitor volume. Only way to fix it is to either delete the filter and add it again (which also resets volume to 100%, so it messes up again as soon as I adjust), or to restart OBS. I haven't had the chance to stress test and see if anything else causes the problem to start, but adjusting monitor volume definitely does.


I'm also experiencing this as indicated earlier.  Does anyone know if there is a fix? @Exeldro ?


----------



## KungLaoHD (Oct 3, 2022)

Im using OBS Studio v28.0.3 and Audio Monitor 0.81. When now starting my Tool "Touch Portal" , then OSB closed. When i remove the Audio Monitor Plugin all is ok then. Pls Help


----------



## undeflnedCat (Oct 4, 2022)

I can't seem to install it. In the "Filters" menu there's no Audio Monitor. Please help.


----------



## thedocdrey (Oct 5, 2022)

I need to report a bug that's been driving me nuts for months now, but I managed to track it down to this plugin and I also managed to replicate it.

The bug: Source Audio is degrading in time and crashes OBS if I try to reset the source. Source is the Elgato HD 60 Pro.
The only way to fix it was to force close OBS (alt+f4) and restart it. If I tried to deactivate and reactivate the capture card obs would hang and eventually crash.

On the source I only had the Audio Monitor filter and a Gain filter on. Also a render delay as a video filter. In the audio monitor filter I have "Volume linked to source volume" ticked, and "Mute: Linked to source muting."

To replicate the issue you need to move fast the volume slider of the source up and down, as soon as you let go the source audio is distorted and will not come back to normal.

Let me know if you need anything else to replicate the issue and I hope you can fix it as this plugin is really really useful to me, but this bug renders it unusable.

On another note both options "Volume linked to source volume" ticked, and "Mute: Linked to source muting." need to have their values changed to something else and then back at every start of OBS in order for the change to take effect. This needs to be done on every source that has the filter on.


----------



## Otter (Oct 5, 2022)

The early versions of this plug-in were unstable on a Mac running v27.  Is there anyone running the latest version of this plug-in on a Mac under v28?  Have you seen any issues.  I am planning to put this in a production environment so I would like to know of any issues regardless of how minor.  Thanks.


----------



## harshanlal (Oct 7, 2022)

KyleMcCarley said:


> Updated to OBS 28 and the newest version of Audio Monitor today and I'm having a weird issue I'd not noticed before. Stuff I monitor gets super choppy when I adjust the monitor volume. Only way to fix it is to either delete the filter and add it again (which also resets volume to 100%, so it messes up again as soon as I adjust), or to restart OBS. I haven't had the chance to stress test and see if anything else causes the problem to start, but adjusting monitor volume definitely does.


Same here on macOS


----------



## adamrandazzo (Oct 13, 2022)

To those having issues with the Mac verson on obs >28 
Go to /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins and remove the audio monitor plugin then re-install.  This worked for me and now it shows again as a filter.


----------



## Leachy (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm having two issues with this since the update to OBS 28 and plugin version 0.8.1. The first is the same issue that others have talked about where moving the monitor slider causes insanely crackly popping audio. I haven't tried deleting and adding the filter, but I'm sure that works. I fixed it by fully restarting OBS, however as an esports broadcaster, that's not an option for me if I'm live, so hopefully a fix for this is pushed out quite soon.

My second issue is that for some reason, I'm not getting audio meters showing up in the Audio Monitor mix window for certain sources. For some reason, I've got them for my game audio sources and my virtual audio cables that I use for background music, but for my commentators where I use VDO Ninja as a browser source, I don't have audio meters. Audio is coming into OBS, and the sliders do work properly to control the audio because the "Track 1" meter is working properly in terms of showing me the audio level of the entire broadcast, but I just don't have the audio meter visible in the actual window.



You can see that the Caster 1 and Caster 2 browser sources don't have the meter (it's not because the monitor is muted, I've tried that). Weirdly, the "TM Audio" source also doesn't have a meter.

If I go to the Audio Mixer tab to view the standard built-in mixer in OBS, I do have the meters there, however it's very annoying and disruptive to my workflow to have to flip back and forth between tabs when we should be able to just have everything in that single window.

Very much looking forward to a fix for this stuff, or maybe someone in here has some kind of fix for the time being.


----------



## malonero88 (Oct 17, 2022)

Hola! estaria genial que este plugin esté disponible para Linux. Seriá muy alocado soñar con esa posiblidad?


----------



## Leachy (Oct 18, 2022)

Leachy said:


> I'm having two issues with this since the update to OBS 28 and plugin version 0.8.1. The first is the same issue that others have talked about where moving the monitor slider causes insanely crackly popping audio. I haven't tried deleting and adding the filter, but I'm sure that works. I fixed it by fully restarting OBS, however as an esports broadcaster, that's not an option for me if I'm live, so hopefully a fix for this is pushed out quite soon.
> 
> My second issue is that for some reason, I'm not getting audio meters showing up in the Audio Monitor mix window for certain sources. For some reason, I've got them for my game audio sources and my virtual audio cables that I use for background music, but for my commentators where I use VDO Ninja as a browser source, I don't have audio meters. Audio is coming into OBS, and the sliders do work properly to control the audio because the "Track 1" meter is working properly in terms of showing me the audio level of the entire broadcast, but I just don't have the audio meter visible in the actual window.View attachment 87671
> You can see that the Caster 1 and Caster 2 browser sources don't have the meter (it's not because the monitor is muted, I've tried that). Weirdly, the "TM Audio" source also doesn't have a meter.
> ...


Update to this, here is an example of what happens to the audio when it gets really bad. This wound up happening to me in the middle of a broadcast, so I had to kill all game audio and replace it with simple background music. I would desperately love a fix to this as soon as possible, for now I think I'm going to have to downgrade both my OBS version and the version of the plugin that I'm using.


----------



## Richard Fendelman (Oct 29, 2022)

Just downloaded and installed 'audio-monitor-0.8.1-windows-installer'
I'm using OBS 27.2.4 on a Windows 10 laptop.
This audio-monitor is nowhere to be found.
I have one video Source as a Media Source.
It does not show up in the Filter, Audio/Video Filters.
Would love to use it for my  ZOOM project.
Please help, thank you.


----------



## Barnard17 (Nov 3, 2022)

I had to uninstall Audio Monitor as (on OBS 28) when SAMMI was connecting to the websocket, the majority of the time it would cause OBS to crash. Uninstalled Audio Monitor and the issue stopped. Based on someone's recent review, this problem is happening with other apps that connect to the websocket when Audio Monitor is installed as well

It's a shame because I really love the plugin and it's been vital to my audio setup. VM Banana is my fallback but it's clunky and a relative resource hog.


----------



## StudioBo (Nov 19, 2022)

Basically copy & pasting a review someone left because I'm having the same experience.

Since OBS 28 I have the following problem: 
When I move a fader in the audio mixer the sound stutters and OBS crashes after a short time. This happens no matter how the plugin is set.
If I remove the audio monitor filter from the sound source, the problem no longer exists. 

Otherwise great plugin, I'm hopping for a fix soon but seeing as how people have been talking about this bug for over a month I'm not too hopeful. I know Exeldro has a ton of projects and just recently got hired as a full time developer so I'm sure this small plugin is low on the list of priorities. 

Thank you for all the work you do Exeldro.


----------



## chidlom (Nov 21, 2022)

Richard Fendelman said:


> Just downloaded and installed 'audio-monitor-0.8.1-windows-installer'
> I'm using OBS 27.2.4 on a Windows 10 laptop.
> This audio-monitor is nowhere to be found.
> I have one video Source as a Media Source.
> ...


I'm using OBS 27.2.4 on a Windows 11.  Initially I installed audio-monitor 0.8.1 and had the same problem as yours.  I have downgraded to 0.7.1 and it is working.


----------



## chidlom (Nov 21, 2022)

undeflnedCat said:


> I can't seem to install it. In the "Filters" menu there's no Audio Monitor. Please help.


I'm using OBS 27.2.4 on a Windows 11. Initially I installed audio-monitor 0.8.1 and the filter did not show up. I have downgraded to 0.7.1 and it is working just fine.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mauricioadu (Nov 23, 2022)

I have a problem with the audio monitor.
Update the obs to its version 28. And in the same way the plugin, what happens is that after a certain time and manipulating the volume up or down. The plugin stops working and causes obs to crash and not respond at all.
Help


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 26, 2022)

Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:

Version 0.8.2



> Fix crashing/hanging when volume is changed



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## OtterNas3n (Nov 26, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Audio Monitor with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.8.2
> 
> ...


Thank you @Exeldro for the fix to this issue!


----------



## OtterNas3n (Nov 26, 2022)

Small issue @Exeldro witht he 0.8.2 update
The Audio-Monitor is now removed from "Audio Filters" and is added on the "Effect Filters" instead.
This broke the whole system now


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 26, 2022)

@OtterNas3n that looks like the plugin did not load correctly. are you on OBS 28 or higher?
Can you see properties of the filter?
Does plugin show loading correctly in the OBS log file?


----------



## OtterNas3n (Nov 26, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @OtterNas3n that looks like the plugin did not load correctly. are you on OBS 28 or higher?
> Can you see properties of the filter?
> Does plugin show loading correctly in the OBS log file?


I'm on OBS 27.2.4
Properties are not available
Logs show no attempt on loading

```
16:00:00.858:   Loaded Modules:
16:00:00.858:     win-wasapi.dll
16:00:00.858:     win-mf.dll
16:00:00.858:     win-dshow.dll
16:00:00.858:     win-decklink.dll
16:00:00.858:     win-capture.dll
16:00:00.858:     win-capture-audio.dll
16:00:00.858:     vlc-video.dll
16:00:00.858:     transition-table.dll
16:00:00.858:     text-freetype2.dll
16:00:00.858:     streamup.dll
16:00:00.858:     StreamFX.dll
16:00:00.858:     source-copy.dll
16:00:00.858:     scene-collection-manager.dll
16:00:00.858:     rtmp-services.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs_scene_tree_view.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-x264.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-websocket.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-websocket-compat.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-vst.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-transitions.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-text.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-shaderfilter.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-qsv11.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-outputs.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-filters.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
16:00:00.858:     obs-browser.dll
16:00:00.858:     move-transition.dll
16:00:00.858:     image-source.dll
16:00:00.858:     frontend-tools.dll
16:00:00.858:     freeze-filter.dll
16:00:00.858:     downstream-keyer.dll
16:00:00.858:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
16:00:00.858:     decklink-captions.dll
16:00:00.858:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
16:00:00.858:     advanced-scene-switcher.dll
```
(-- i noticed that the dll size, of the 64bit version, was 3.2mb on 0.8.1 now it is 164kb? --)
scratch that it was the pdb file size


```
16:00:00.310: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/audio-monitor.dll': The specified module could not be found.
16:00:00.310:  (126)
16:00:00.310: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/audio-monitor.dll' not loaded
```


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 26, 2022)

@OtterNas3n this update requires OBS version 28 or higher.


----------



## OtterNas3n (Nov 26, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @OtterNas3n this update requires OBS version 28 or higher.


Allright then, need to stop using it for now then.
As i can't update to OBS28 yet for different reasons.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Nov 27, 2022)

Perhaps I am missing something, but as nice as Audio Monitor appears to be, I cannot seem to make use of it for a specific function.

I have a custom live captioning tool that runs in a Chrome browser, and normally will only hear the default mic on the PC.

However, if I use Voicemeeter, I can get the live captioning tool to hear the system audio (that contains the audio from another Chrome browser window, or a Zoom meeting, etc.) as well as the default mic.

Is there a way to mix/merge/route audio sources and elimiate the need for Voicemeeter?


----------



## GODRaigeki (Nov 27, 2022)

Maybe i dont understand something, but since i updated this and obs im getting out of sync after a short time. 
The hardest part was after 1 hour monitoring the sound of a browser of your choice and a game of your choice. I got a Delay of ~3seconds and got increased over time. If i delete and add the filter for the monitoring again, the delay is gone for a while. 

Is there any fix for it? 
I know, monitoring will always add some delay. And little Delay is okay - but not increasing delay with more than a small amount of ms... :< 

My Setup : 
I use the newest OBS Version 28, got 3 Virtual cables. 
Gamesound and browsersound will route the sound to 2 Cables - A and B
I use "Audio output recording" to record the cables - here seems to be no delay(or extreme low so i cant measure it)
Now i create the filter for monitoring for each cable.


----------



## AaronD (Nov 28, 2022)

GODRaigeki said:


> Maybe i dont understand something, but since i updated this and obs im getting out of sync after a short time.
> The hardest part was after 1 hour monitoring the sound of a browser of your choice and a game of your choice. I got a Delay of ~3seconds and got increased over time. If i delete and add the filter for the monitoring again, the delay is gone for a while.


That's not related to this, is it?:








						Audio Monitoring Buffer Buildup / Offsync · Issue #4531 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Operating System Info Windows 10 Other OS No response OBS Studio Version 26.1.1 OBS Studio Version (Other) No response OBS Studio Log URL 2021-04-15 11-03-34.txt OBS Studio Crash Log URL No respons...




					github.com
				




TL,DR: Try messing with the source mutes.

I have an external mixer that feeds a finished signal to OBS to pass through, so I can afford to have three global copies of the same line input.  One only goes to the stream, and the other two only go to my headphones via OBS's Monitor output.  Of the two 'phone copies, one is stereo like the stream, and the other is mono, and I have a pair of hotkeys set up to mute one and unmute the other.  So without disturbing the stream, I can make sure that the mix that OBS actually gets, works both ways.

When I hit those hotkeys, which mutes/unmutes the sources, whatever delay I had in the 'phones goes away, and it's back in sync.  The stream doesn't have that problem, so it doesn't need a solution.

Of course, that should only be a temporary workaround until the problem no longer exists, but maybe it can get you going?


----------



## GODRaigeki (Nov 28, 2022)

AaronD said:


> That's not related to this, is it?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean i should mute/unmute the WHOLE source (sound source in the mixer part of obs)? 
That would be bad for the stream - even only one interval. 

I only wanted to create a good Stream where i can handle the sound for the audience and my sound seperatly because i.e. gamesound is too low in OBS if i just put the sound on the level which i need on my headset (You know, my game doesnt need to be that load, but OBS gets nearly no sound then) 

And before upgrading from 26.X to 27 / 28 everything worked in this setup. 
An because it seems to be only MONITORING issue, i thought it could be the plugin which got a problem with sync-problems


----------



## AaronD (Nov 28, 2022)

GODRaigeki said:


> You mean i should mute/unmute the WHOLE source (sound source in the mixer part of obs)?
> That would be bad for the stream - even only one interval.


Yes.  But since the stream doesn't have that problem, it's possible to have another copy (as long as you don't run out of global sources), so that you can "blink" the monitoring copy and NOT the streaming one.

It also doesn't take very much.  Simply the act itself of changing the mute state, is what triggers the reset, so someone in that github thread made a script that does it fast enough that you have to *try* to notice.  Still don't want to do it on the stream though, so you still want the separate monitoring copy if you can afford it, and only "blink" that.

If you look closely at the reports, you'll notice that they don't mention this plugin at all.  I don't either.  It's not the plugin's fault; it's OBS itself.



GODRaigeki said:


> I only wanted to create a good Stream where i can handle the sound for the audience and my sound seperatly because i.e. gamesound is too low in OBS if i just put the sound on the level which i need on my headset (You know, my game doesnt need to be that load, but OBS gets nearly no sound then)


The obvious volume controls only go down, not up, as I'm sure you're aware, but the filters also include Gain.  That one does go up, as well as down.  So maybe you can turn the game down to where your ears like it, and then use the Gain filter to bring it back up in OBS?

Just don't overdo it.  :-)  If you exactly fill the meter, that's fine, and probably what your audience expects anyway because that's become the standard for broadcast of any kind, but if you go over, at all, then it sounds bad in a hurry!

You also have a Compressor in there, that (quickly) turns itself down when its input goes above some threshold.  You can set that up to bring out the quiet parts of the game without the louder parts being too loud.  (If the game needs that.  It's also going to take some tweaking to make it sound like it's simply "better behaved" instead of being processed.)  If you do use a Compressor, then it also includes a Gain at its output, so if the input isn't too far down, you might just use that and not need an explicit Gain at the front.  And you might put a Limiter at the end (bottom) of the chain as a "safety net", in case you overdo it earlier.





						Wiki - Filters Guide | OBS
					

In OBS Studio we have the ability to add filters to our Sources, Scenes and even our Audio Devices. The following filters are available in OBS Studio 23.0.0: * [Scene and Source …




					obsproject.com
				



The names of those filters are the same as what the pro audio world calls them, so you can look up a TON of tutorials that way, of varying quality and match to your way of thinking.

(I'm really an audio guy.  I built this rig a few years ago and still enjoy running it:








						System Running
					






					www.youtube.com
				











						System Overview
					






					www.youtube.com
				



Video and streaming came later for me.)


----------



## Anapxist (Dec 4, 2022)

Hello
Can sombody send me link for old version of Audio Monitor for OBS 27, i can't upgrade OBS now and last version dont show at OBS after installation.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 4, 2022)

@Anapxist old versions can be downloaded from the history page


----------



## Anapxist (Dec 4, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @Anapxist old versions can be downloaded from the history page


Ah , thank you :)


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Dec 4, 2022)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Perhaps I am missing something, but as nice as Audio Monitor appears to be, I cannot seem to make use of it for a specific function.
> 
> I have a custom live captioning tool that runs in a Chrome browser, and normally will only hear the default mic on the PC.
> 
> ...



BUMP.


----------



## OldFriends (Dec 18, 2022)

The steps below fixed the crackling sound issue and reduced sync latency for me in Windows 10  and Windows 11.   

1. Open the Task Manager as an administrator (right-click in Start Menu then Run as Administrator)
2. Select the "Details" tab along the top
3. Find the "audiodg.exe" process and right-click it (note: if you can't see this process, you haven't opened the Task Manager as an administrator, go back to step 1).
4. Set the priority of "audiodg.exe" to "High"
5. Set the affinity of "audiodg.exe" to a single core e.g. CPU 2

The instructions come from youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71HrZfR_Fro


----------



## CodeYan (Dec 23, 2022)

It would be useful if you can add buses, so that instead of selecting an audio device in the filter, we can select a bus, which we can edit later on. So that if we decided to edit the bus device, we only have to edit it once, rather than go through all audio monitor filters and replace the device. Sorta like the buses in vMix.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Dec 24, 2022)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Perhaps I am missing something, but as nice as Audio Monitor appears to be, I cannot seem to make use of it for a specific function.
> 
> I have a custom live captioning tool that runs in a Chrome browser, and normally will only hear the default mic on the PC.
> 
> ...


BUMP.


----------



## AaronD (Dec 24, 2022)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Perhaps I am missing something, but as nice as Audio Monitor appears to be, I cannot seem to make use of it for a specific function.
> 
> I have a custom live captioning tool that runs in a Chrome browser, and normally will only hear the default mic on the PC.
> 
> ...


Can you not send multiple things to the same destination?  Or are you really asking about sending *anything* from OBS to another app?  It sounds like you're asking about the first, but I suspect it's really the second.  But you haven't actually said that yet.

Inter-application audio requires a loopback of some kind.  One application sends to an output, another app listens to an input, and neither is aware or cares that that input is a software-copy of that output.  Voicemeeter on Windows is a loopback, with possibly some processing along the way depending on which version you have.  JACK on Linux is essentially a much more configurable loopback without the processing.  And of course there are others on both platforms as well.  And Mac has some too.

Sure, it would be *possible* to include a loopback directly in OBS or in a plugin, but why bother when there are already a bunch of them to choose from that work just fine?


----------



## Andrew710 (Dec 28, 2022)

Hi! I'm having a hard time installing this plugin. I'd really appreciate any help!

Here's my issue:
I've done both the installer and the manual way of going into the folders and installing the extracted zip files into the correct places. After multiple restarts of the program and even my PC, it won't show in the software. I am sure I've done all of the correct steps, but I'm just not getting anywhere. I have tried with a different plugin and got the same outcome.

System:










OBS 27.2.4 (64-Bit)
The plugin: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/audio-monitor.1186/
Windows 10
Intel i9 3.6GHz
64GB RAM


----------



## OtterNas3n (Dec 28, 2022)

Andrew710 said:


> Hi! I'm having a hard time installing this plugin. I'd really appreciate any help!



Pretty sure you tried to use the latest version (0.8.2) which would only work with OBS28 or higher
For OBS lower then 28 use the 0.8.0 version of this Plugin (last compatible version)





						Choose file…
					






					obsproject.com


----------



## Andrew710 (Dec 29, 2022)

OtterNas3n said:


> Pretty sure you tried to use the latest version (0.8.2) which would only work with OBS28 or higher
> For OBS lower then 28 use the 0.8.0 version of this Plugin (last compatible version)
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right. I updated and it works. Thank you!


----------



## willis_007 (Dec 29, 2022)

Really really really thank you for this awesome plug-in.
Now, the commentators on our live can hear each other :).
Top and again, really thank you :) !!!


----------



## CodeYan (Dec 30, 2022)

ContentDeveloper said:


> Perhaps I am missing something, but as nice as Audio Monitor appears to be, I cannot seem to make use of it for a specific function.
> 
> I have a custom live captioning tool that runs in a Chrome browser, and normally will only hear the default mic on the PC.
> 
> ...


Since the captioning tool uses a mic, it is not possible to not use Voicemeeter or any virtual cable, which provides a mic. You can not send audio to a physical mic, hence why virtual cables exist. Now, for your function, you don't need to have Voicemeeter open. Just use the cables without voicemeeter and it will work fine.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Dec 31, 2022)

CodeYan said:


> Since the captioning tool uses a mic, it is not possible to not use Voicemeeter or any virtual cable, which provides a mic. You can not send audio to a physical mic, hence why virtual cables exist. Now, for your function, you don't need to have Voicemeeter open. Just use the cables without voicemeeter and it will work fine.



@CodeYan — I tried using just a cable, but could not get the functionality I needed… I’ll try it again, though!


----------



## OtterNas3n (Friday at 3:46 PM)

Since upgrade to OBS 28.1.2 and plugin version 0.8.2
Some Meters are not showing on start of OBS.

Only the ones that have active sounds playing on startup will show the Meter.

The ones that do not show, can only be reviuced, if you play a sound on that source, then deactivate --> reactivate the source.

Issue here is, if that source is a "Global Audio Device" from OBS, you can only make it show up by deselect --> reselect the device in the OBS settings.
This will remove all Filters, and other settings, for that specific Device/Source - So not a option.

@Exeldro Is this in the "investigating" status already?


----------



## CodeYan (Saturday at 4:25 AM)

ContentDeveloper said:


> @CodeYan — I tried using just a cable, but could not get the functionality I needed… I’ll try it again, though!


you should show screenshots of how you set it up


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Saturday at 7:15 AM)

CodeYan said:


> you should show screenshots of how you set it up


Good idea.  I have not had a chance to work on it yet, though.


----------



## Leachy (Tuesday at 4:48 AM)

Has anyone attempted to upgrade to OBS version 29.0 and had any issues with the plugin? I'd prefer to wait on upgrading to 29 if people have had problems. Any news?


----------

